# حواااار مفتوووح !!!!



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *في التلفزيون المصري الفاسد ,,,, النيل للأخبار والمصرية *
> *معندهمش غير العيل الفلاح المسلم السلفي المتخلف الجاهل ال معلهوش نقطة دم واحدة *
> *وشكله بس مصاب في ماتش كورة عند خط ال 18 *
> *بيقول كانوا الأقباط معاهم أسلحة وخرطوش وخدونا غدر وقتلوا صحبي قدامي المسيحين هما ال عملوا فينا كدة .... ومذيع التلفزيون الفاسد يقوله يعني هما كانوا مستعدين للهجوم *
> ...



*اااه قصدك العسكور المخضوض ده
لا يا شيخ حرام عليك ده كان عمال يترعش ويتنفض وزى ما يكون اسمالله عليه عنده زغطه لا قدر الله
شكلك هتتعبنى معاك بقى ومضطره انزل بنفسى ادور ع التلات جثث المجهولين دول *


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Genius Man قال:


> لا لا حرام عليك والله
> 
> الجيش دا مصري والجيش دا هو اللى دافع عنكم كتير وعننا ايضا
> 
> ...


*يا عم الحج ركز بعد أذنك معايا*
*التلفزيون المصري الفاسد كل شوية يطلع ويقول إيادي مندثة وأيادي صهيونية *
*طب الأيادي دية محدش مات منهم خالص*
*يعني الضرب كان من جانب واحد فقط ..... اقباط بس*
*طب والجيش مكنش بيضرب حاجة .... والاهو أتاخد غدر ؟*
*وغير كدة ال 24 ال ماتوا دول قتلوا نفسهم بنفسهم علشان يلبسوا الجيش مصيبة يعني وأثبات نسب *

*يارب أرحمنا بقي .... عيزين ناس بتحاول تفكر وتفهم ..... مجرد محاولات بس*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Medhat Botros قال:


> الأخوة جميعاً .................. سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> بالأمس أمام بوابات مستشفي القبطي
> 
> أغلقت ثلاجات الموتي الباب أمام الأعداد
> ...


*اخفاء الاقباط !!
هى حصلت 
شويه شويه هيطلبوا مننا نمسح صلباننا ونحفظ الفاتحه علشان محدش يفقسنا 
ربنا يرحمنا *


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخفاء الاقباط !!
> هى حصلت
> شويه شويه هيطلبوا مننا نمسح صلباننا ونحفظ الفاتحه علشان محدش يفقسنا
> ربنا يرحمنا *



مع الأسف دة حصل فعلاً


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Medhat Botros قال:


> الأخوة جميعاً .................. سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> بالأمس أمام بوابات مستشفي القبطي
> 
> أغلقت ثلاجات الموتي الباب أمام الأعداد
> ...


*هو في ديب يقدر يحرس قطيع *
*الديب ديب ..... غدار كداب وماكر*

*بس ال أقوي منه موجود .............. ربنا موجود وهو قادر علي حميتنا فهو أبونا*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



> ههههه ,, انتى مصرية فحط واكيد* انتم *كنتم فى مصر *قبلنا*
> 
> تسلمى عالمرور والردود الاروع منك وان شاء الله لنا حوارات اخري [


 
من "انتم" و من"قبلنا"
من انتم !بلاش تفكرنى بيهههه"يبقى إنت إلى قتلت بابايا" مش نقصين ارجوك لحسن الزكرايات بقيت سودااااااااء......
 اصلى لك ان يلمس الرب قلبك اكثر و اكثر...
 و انادى الكل صلو للرب لا تدعو روح الغضب تتحكم فيكم و لا تفتحو الباب للشرير حتى يتسلل فيكم ارجوكم باركو  باركو و حبو بعضكم...انظرو للرب هو هيطيب القلوب.. و إفرحو للمتوفيين لإنهم فى احضان ربهم..اعتقد نحن نحتاج صلواتهم لنا لإننا نحن ماذلنا فى هذه الدنيا و ماذلنا نواجه الحروب من الشيطان.


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *اااه قصدك العسكور المخضوض ده*
> *لا يا شيخ حرام عليك ده كان عمال يترعش ويتنفض وزى ما يكون اسمالله عليه عنده زغطه لا قدر الله*
> *شكلك هتتعبنى معاك بقى ومضطره انزل بنفسى ادور ع التلات جثث المجهولين دول *


*ههههههههههه*
*طب أتنقبي وأنتي نازلة علشان بيصتادوا الأقباط في الشوارع *
*أصل في إشاعة أنهم بيقولوا أنهم وصلوا لتصنيع قنبلة يدوية الصنع تنفجر فقط في وجه الجنود المسلمة المصرية فقط *​


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Twin قال:


> *يا عم الحج ركز بعد أذنك معايا*
> *التلفزيون المصري الفاسد كل شوية يطلع ويقول إيادي مندثة وأيادي صهيونية *
> *طب الأيادي دية محدش مات منهم خالص*
> *يعني الضرب كان من جانب واحد فقط ..... اقباط بس*
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ماهو التليفزيون دا فاسد فى كل حاجه حتي ايام الثورة 

ياججدع اسمع الجزيرة والعربية وما تحرقش دمك :yahoo:


Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخفاء الاقباط !!
> هى حصلت
> شويه شويه هيطلبوا مننا نمسح صلباننا ونحفظ الفاتحه علشان محدش يفقسنا
> ربنا يرحمنا *


انا لسا جايب الخبر دا من صفحة مسيحية عالفيس بوك 


> *شهادة حق
> ======
> السلفيون يحمون الكنائس فى الاسكندريه,,وفى احدى الكنائس حين حاول قس دخول  الكنيسه اصرو على تفتيشه اولا,,وقال لهم انا قس الكنيسه ,ولكنهم رفضو  مروره بدون تفتيش وبالفعل دخل,وبعد ان دخل قام بالاتصال بشخص مسيحى وقال له  اقفز من فوق السور وادخل الكنيسه ,,وحين فعل هذا الشاب ماقاله القس قبضو  عليه السلفيون واصرو على تسليمه للجيش,,فقام الشاب بالاتصال بالقس فنزل  القس وقال لهم انا المتصل به,,والان انا تأكدت انك مخلصون وصادقون وانكم  فعلا بريئون من كل ماكان ينسب اليكم فى ظل النظام السابق*


ودى بعض الصور 






صورة لجندي مصاب
* قنا | توتر طائفي بقنا ينتهى إلى مسيرة تهتف "مسلم ومسيحى ايد واحده" #RNN #Egypt





دا اللى عاوزينوااااااااااكشعب مصري

*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

*اى اخ مسلم هيدخل الموضوع يتكلم عن المحبة والتسامح وياعينى الوحدة الوطنية وحرية الاعتقاد الدينى وكفاح شعب مصر *
*ياريت ينقطنا بسكاته *


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> من "انتم" و من"قبلنا"
> من انتم !بلاش تفكرنى بيهههه"يبقى إنت إلى قتلت بابايا" مش نقصين ارجوك لحسن الزكرايات بقيت سودااااااااء......
> اصلى لك ان يلمس الرب قلبك اكثر و اكثر...
> و انادى الكل صلو للرب لا تدعو روح الغضب تتحكم فيكم و لا تفتحو الباب للشرير حتى يتسلل فيكم ارجوكم باركو  باركو و حبو بعضكم...انظرو للرب هو هيطيب القلوب.. و إفرحو للمتوفيين لإنهم فى احضان ربهم..اعتقد نحن نحتاج صلواتهم لنا لإننا نحن ماذلنا فى هذه الدنيا و ماذلنا نواجه الحروب من الشيطان.




ههههههههههههه 

من انتم ايها الجرزان <<<< القذافى طبعا ههههههههه

المهم ربنا يبارك لكل شخص بيطيع ربه سواء مسلم او مسيحي

هشارككم اخر الاخبار اذا سمحتوا لى طبعا


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

*


			شهادة حق
======
السلفيون يحمون الكنائس فى الاسكندريه,,وفى احدى الكنائس حين حاول قس دخول الكنيسه اصرو على تفتيشه اولا,,وقال لهم انا قس الكنيسه ,ولكنهم رفضو مروره بدون تفتيش وبالفعل دخل,وبعد ان دخل قام بالاتصال بشخص مسيحى وقال له اقفز من فوق السور وادخل الكنيسه ,,وحين فعل هذا الشاب ماقاله القس قبضو عليه السلفيون واصرو على تسليمه للجيش,,فقام الشاب بالاتصال بالقس فنزل القس وقال لهم انا المتصل به,,والان انا تأكدت انك مخلصون وصادقون وانكم فعلا بريئون من كل ماكان ينسب اليكم فى ظل النظام السابق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى بامانه يا احمد رغم ان القلب بيبكى من امبارح 
خلاص من النهارده شعارنا هيكون 
السلفى والقبطى ايد واحده ههههههههه
فعلا شر البلية ما يضحك *


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Genius Man قال:


> ودى بعض الصور
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*يعيني ع الجندي المصاب :a82:*

*طب بص كدة علي الناس ال بتمثل دية*
*



*

*



*

*

*​


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Nancy2 قال:


> *اى اخ مسلم هيدخل الموضوع يتكلم عن المحبة والتسامح وياعينى الوحدة الوطنية وحرية الاعتقاد الدينى وكفاح شعب مصر *
> *ياريت ينقطنا بسكاته *


حاضر هسكت لو طلبك كدا انا هسكت للعلم هو دا الحل

لكن هنفضل نقول مسلمين او مسيحيين البلد هتتقلب زي ماانت شايفة يااختي 

وربنا يحاسب كل شخص عمل حاجه تضر البلد

ولو عندك حل غير اللى بقوله ياريت تقولى يمكن استفاد :love34:


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يعيني ع الجندي المصاب :a82:*
> 
> *طب بص كدة علي الناس ال بتمثل دية*
> ...




لا لا لا انا بنقل اخبار فقط انا عارف ان فيه اقباط وجنود كتير مصابين الله يعينا 

احنا مش عاوزين مجزرة الله يكرمكم 

دم المصــري غالــي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Twin قال:


> *في التلفزيون المصري الفاسد ,,,, النيل للأخبار والمصرية *
> *معندهمش غير العيل الفلاح المسلم السلفي المتخلف الجاهل ال معلهوش نقطة دم واحدة *
> *وشكله بس مصاب في ماتش كورة عند خط ال 18 *
> *بيقول كانوا الأقباط معاهم أسلحة وخرطوش وخدونا غدر وقتلوا صحبي قدامي المسيحين هما ال عملوا فينا كدة .... ومذيع التلفزيون الفاسد يقوله يعني هما كانوا مستعدين للهجوم *
> ...


 عندق حق يا اخى "توين" لكن إهداء ارجوك إهداء..... الرب هيرض.... امن فقط...اعلم ما هو فى القلوب من نار قايده...لكن لا تدرك إن هذه هى افعال الشرير...حتى نفتح له باب قلوبنا بشعورنا بالكره ...ارجوك صلى للرب ان يعينك على التقبل..صلى للرب ان يطيب قلبك و قلوب اهل الضحايا صلى للرب ان يخلق قلبا جديدا فينا يقدر على المسامحه و الحب..ارجوك بارك لا تلعن..إترك الامر لصاحب الامر..الله لن يتحرك إلا لو سكنا نحن و تركنا الامر له تماما ... لا تخف امن فقط  امن بكلام ربك....
يجب علينا الهدو ارجوكم.... الكره مش هيجيب نتيجه صلو لهم..الرب قادر على كل شىء..صدقونى قادر بس إلجائو له.. و لا تنسو إن إهنى البشر اصلا عيزين قطم رقبتنا ما فى حد فينا  صالح الزمن اخبر و كلنا نجرى وراء اردياتنا....
ارجوك اهداء  ابكى عندما ارى كلامك المليىء بالحصره و روح الغضب...ارجوك سامح فقد سئل بطرس الرب إلى كام مره اسامح اخى و رد و قال له إلى سبعين مره سبع مرات... و رقم 7 رقم الكمال  فيعنىسامح إلى ما لا نهايه...  الرب يطيب قلبك و يخمد نارها  الرب معك.


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى بامانه يا احمد رغم ان القلب بيبكى من امبارح
> خلاص من النهارده شعارنا هيكون
> السلفى والقبطى ايد واحده ههههههههه
> فعلا شر البلية ما يضحك *


يارب تكون كدا فعلا التعصب الديني العن من الارهاب وسنينه 

هههههه ويارب تدوم ضحكتك ياغالية

للعلم أنا واقف بين الطرفين :yahoo: مساند فقط لا اكثر

والنهارده منظر الاقباط وهم مقتولين ياساتر منظر فعلا يبكي بس انا ماكنتش حابب انهم يطلعوا فى مظاهرة

كان اهم حاجه يعرضوا مطالبهم عالمجلس العسكري واعقد انك موافقانى الراي دا

وساعتها لو ماكنش اتحققت المطالب صدقيني انا اول واحد كنت هقف معاكم لكن منظر اليوم دا

بيخلي صورة مصر فى الخارج مش كويسة صح واللى لا بتكلم كمصري :kap:

ويارب استر


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Genius Man قال:


> حاضر هسكت لو طلبك كدا انا هسكت للعلم هو دا الحل
> 
> لكن هنفضل نقول مسلمين او مسيحيين البلد هتتقلب زي ماانت شايفة يااختي
> 
> ...


 
*اسكت انت وكل المسلمين واللى جايين ومسجلين مخصوص علشان يحرقو دمنا بكلامهم المستفز اللى مش ليه اى علاقة بالواقع *
*انت هتخترع دين جديد انت وغيرك من اللى بيتكلمو عن المحبة والسلام والتسامح مع المسيحيين ؟ ده على اساس اننا جهلة مش عارفين الحقيقة ؟*

*ليكوا 1400 سنة بتتكلمو وتزعقو وتشتمو وكفر الذين قالو وتتكلمو باللسان والايد والرجل والسيف ومحدش عارف يوقفكو راعبين العالم كله ومحدش عارف يحطلكم حد *
*جه الوقت اللى تسكتو فيه كفاية تعبنا فاض بينا خربتو الكوكب *


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Genius Man قال:


> لا لا لا انا بنقل اخبار فقط انا عارف ان فيه اقباط وجنود كتير مصابين الله يعينا
> 
> احنا مش عاوزين مجزرة الله يكرمكم
> 
> دم المصــري غالــي



*لا إله الا المسيح *

*عيل رجله أتجزعت ... والتني واخد طوبة في راسه والتالت حاسس بمغص*
*دول بقوا مصابين*
*ناس عزل أصتدموا بقوات الجيش .... النتيجة 3 مصابين من الجيش *
*وعشرات القتلي ومئات المصابين من الأقباط *

*الجيش والشرطة والأعلام والمسلمين إيد واحدة*​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

*الى كل مغيب العقل اللى  جاى يكلمنا عن المحبة والسلام وجاى يخترع دين جديد من راسه ,بقوله فوق ,فوق من الغيبوبة والكدب وتخدير الضمير *
*مش علشان حاجة لكن علشان نفسك اللى انت بتضيعها بتغييب عقلك وضميرك والحقيقة واضحة زى الشمس قدام الاعمى *


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عندق حق يا اخى "توين" لكن إهداء ارجوك إهداء..... الرب هيرض.... امن فقط...اعلم ما هو فى القلوب من نار قايده...لكن لا تدرك إن هذه هى افعال الشرير...حتى نفتح له باب قلوبنا بشعورنا بالكره ...ارجوك صلى للرب ان يعينك على التقبل..صلى للرب ان يطيب قلبك و قلوب اهل الضحايا صلى للرب ان يخلق قلبا جديدا فينا يقدر على المسامحه و الحب..ارجوك بارك لا تلعن..إترك الامر لصاحب الامر..الله لن يتحرك إلا لو سكنا نحن و تركنا الامر له تماما ... لا تخف امن فقط امن بكلام ربك....
> يجب علينا الهدو ارجوكم.... الكره مش هيجيب نتيجه صلو لهم..الرب قادر على كل شىء..صدقونى قادر بس إلجائو له.. و لا تنسو إن إهنى البشر اصلا عيزين قطم رقبتنا ما فى حد فينا صالح الزمن اخبر و كلنا نجرى وراء اردياتنا....
> ارجوك اهداء ابكى عندما ارى كلامك المليىء بالحصره و روح الغضب...ارجوك سامح فقد سئل بطرس الرب إلى كام مره اسامح اخى و رد و قال له إلى سبعين مره سبع مرات... و رقم 7 رقم الكمال فيعنىسامح إلى ما لا نهايه... الرب يطيب قلبك و يخمد نارها الرب معك.


 
*لا إله الا المسيح*

*يا أخي أحبوا أعدائكم *
*أين لعنت أنا ..... أين أظهرت كرهي ... أين تعديت حدودي*

*الرجاء أحترام مشاعر الكل ووجهات نظرهم *
*أنت تملك فضيلة التسامح ..... وأنا لا أملكها ... فدعني أعبر عما بداخلي علي قدر أحتمالي وإيماني*

*صلواتك من أجل مسحي مصر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Genius Man قال:


> يارب تكون كدا فعلا التعصب الديني العن من الارهاب وسنينه
> 
> هههههه ويارب تدوم ضحكتك ياغالية
> 
> ...



*يا احمد يا ابنى الله يرضى عليك 
بلاش تقول تانى نقدم مطالبنا للمجلس العسكرى علشان بجد مطالبنا دى تعبت من كتر ما اتقدمت 
وبعدين هى دى مطالب 
يا حول الله يا رب
لما نقول مفيش عندنا مانع تحرقوا وتهدوا كنايسنا بس حبة ادميه
تحقيق كده صغنن ومجرم واحد يتسجن منظر يعنى 
لما نقول يعنى شوية اولاد ماتوا ليلة عيدهم مفيهاش حاجه يعنى لو اتعملت محاكمه كده ع الاد واتحكم فيها ع انشالله واحد بس من اللى قتلوا دول باى سجن انشالله حتى يروح طره مع الكبارات
يعنى بزمتك مثلا لما يطلع شيخ يقول اقتلوا احرقوا روقوا ونقول حد بس يقوله يا عم كخه كده يبقى فجرنا وزودناها
اسكت يا احمد وخلينى ساكته ده القلب معبى وساكت*


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Nancy2 قال:


> *اسكت انت وكل المسلمين واللى جايين ومسجلين مخصوص علشان يحرقو دمنا بكلامهم المستفز اللى مش ليه اى علاقة بالواقع *
> *انت هتخترع دين جديد انت وغيرك من اللى بيتكلمو عن المحبة والسلام والتسامح مع المسيحيين ؟ ده على اساس اننا جهلة مش عارفين الحقيقة ؟*
> 
> *ليكوا 1400 سنة بتتكلمو وتزعقو وتشتمو وكفر الذين قالو وتتكلمو باللسان والايد والرجل والسيف ومحدش عارف يوقفكو راعبين العالم كله ومحدش عارف يحطلكم حد *
> *جه الوقت اللى تسكتو فيه كفاية تعبنا فاض بينا خربتو الكوكب *




طيب انا هتكلم معاكي كمصري مش كمسلم مع ان كلامى مافيه اى خطا ! انا لسه مسجل النهارده لعلمك هنا 

سيبك من التاريخ 1400 سنه المشاكل طول عمرها كانت بين التيارات الدينية والسياسية ولم تكن بيننا كشعب مصري ؟؟

اعتقد كلامك دا بيؤدي الى المزيد من التفرقة 

لو انت تكلمتي باسلوب افضل كنت شكرتك وايضا هشكرك على ردك الجميل دا 

وصدقيني اللى بيحصل دا مش كويس سواء من مسلم او مسيحي

شوفي انا بقولك اذا دا الحل اللى احنا هنمشى عليه باننا نعمل فتنه فدا مش كويس 

لازم نتيقن بان كل اللى بيحصل دا مش كويس ودا مش فى مصلحة البلد ابدا بالعكس هتزداد سوء 

وهتبقــى ( عراق جديدة , افغانستان , الخ .. )

وياريت نبعد عن اى كلمة فيها عنصرية 

للعلم انا هقـدم حربية مرة اخري انا وصديقى المسيحي ويارب يستر بقا وتكون الاحوال اتعدلت
واتقبل فى الكلية دي يمكن يحصل على ايدينا بعض من التغيير ( والاخت دون ) ماشاء الله عليها متفهمة وواعية لكل شىء


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا احمد يا ابنى الله يرضى عليك
> بلاش تقول تانى نقدم مطالبنا للمجلس العسكرى علشان بجد مطالبنا دى تعبت من كتر ما اتقدمت
> وعدين هى دى مطالب
> يا حول الله يا رب
> ...



الله يلعن اى شيخ يحرض على القتل او او او او   الله يلعن اى حد يحرض على حرق كنيسة  لعلمك يا دون مافيش حاجه فى الاسلام ولا كلمة تحرض على حرق كنيسة ولا المسيحية ايضا انا هنا لادى الاوضاع السيئة اللى حصلت النهارده من قتل بين الطرفين  انا صدقيني نفسى اشوف اللى بيعمل كدا فى اى كنيسة او جامع وانا هولع فيه وفى اهله   ياناس دى دور عبادة كلا منا لدية الحق فى عبادة مايريد  لكن تبقى المحبة والالفة بيننا   وانا اكلمك بشخصى المسلم ومحب للجميع ولكم   راجعي الرسالة اللى بعتها ليكي يااختي علشان نتاقشى اكثر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Genius Man قال:


> يارب تكون كدا فعلا التعصب الديني العن من الارهاب وسنينه
> 
> هههههه ويارب تدوم ضحكتك ياغالية
> 
> ...


 اخى ارجوك لو عندك كلمه كويسه قولها و لو معندكش متقولش ارجوك...ماذا تقول...و من قال إن المسيحيين مقدموش طلبات بطريقه كويسه؟!
 هعطيلك قصه الكنيسه بالتفصيل و هذه قصه واحده من عشرات القصص المكرره و تقول لم نطالب بهدوء و بطريقه صح!! الامس كانت وقفه فقط و ليس إعتصام و كانت وقفه سلميه و كان المفروض تبداء 3- و تخلص 8 و من 3 إلى السادسه إلا شويه كان كله تمام  حتى بداء التدخل و إطلاق النار من قبل الجيش حتى يرهبو الموجودين..الجيش إلى كان سايب المصريي يقتلو فى بعض فى الثوره و متحركش... هو إلى قتل و دهس ... يا رب سامحهم..فأعلم إن النار رهيبه و ابديه و يصعبو عليا..يا رب خلص النفوس يا رب حولهم من شاول لبولس..... و اشكرك يا رب على كل شىء.
*تبدأ القصـــة بأن هنــاك كنيســـة بقرية المرينــــــاب التابعة لمدينة إدفـــــــــو التابعة لمحافظة أســــوان ، وتبعــــــــــــــــــــــــد عنهـــــــــــــــــــــــــا مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــافة 17 كيـــــــلومتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر .*​​*وهى كنيســـة قديمة متهالكة و ليست دار ضيافة بالبوص كما أشيع ، و تتم الصلاة بها منذ ســـنة 1940*​*
لما تقدم أقبـــــاط القـرية بطلب بترميم الكنيسة للإدارة الهندسية خوفا من انهيارها عليهم أثناء الصلاة ، تم دراسة طلبهم و حضـــــــــرت لجنة إستشارية هندسية من محافظة أسوان و كتبت فى التقرير أنها لا تصـــلح للتـــــــرميم و لا للصـــــــــــــــلاة فيهــــــــــا و أنـــــــــه يجـــــــــــب إحــــــــــــــــلال و تجـــــــــــــــديد تــــــــلك الكنيســــــــــــة ،*​​*
و أرسل محافظ أسوان طالباً رأى مفوضى هيئة الدولة فى ذلك التقرير، فصدر قـــــــــــرار من مفوضى الدولة بأنه لا مانع من أحــــــــــلال و تجديد الكنيسة و قام مهندسى الكنيسة بعمل رسومات هندسية للكنيسة و تقديمها للإدارة الهندســــــــــــــــية لمحافظــــــــــــــــة أســـــــــــــــــــــوان التـــى وافقــــــــــــــــت عليـــــــــــــــها و أعطتــــــــــــــهم*​​*
**رخصة رقم 42 فى مايو لسنة 2011 باسم كنيسة مارجرجس*​​*
**و ليس بدار ضيافة كما يقول سعادة المحافظ**

وقاموا بعد الحصـــــول على التراخيص، ببنائها بالكامل بأعمـدة خراســـانية و هى عبارة عن دورين أول و علوى وقبة تعلوهما طبقا للرســــــومات الموضوعة إلا إنه منذ شهر فوجئوا بتجمهر جماهير غفيرة تطالب بهدم الكنيسة كــاملة ؛ مما إضطــرهم للإســـــــتغاثة بمديـــــــرية أمن أســــــوان وحضــــــرت كبــــــــار القيــــــادات الشـــــرطية والعسكرية وأمروا بوقف إستكمال بناء حوائط الكنيسة ووقف الصلاة فيها حتى يتم عمل جلسة لدراسة الموضــوع وتدارك تطور الأحداث بعمل جلسة مع أهالى القرية المعترضين وجلسة بعدها بيوم مع أقبــــــــــــــــــــــاط القرية ،*​​​​*وبعد ذلك تــــم جمــــع الأقبــــاط والمسلمين المعتــــــرضين فى جلسة حضـــــــــرها : ـ *​​**** اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواء عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادل حســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنى*​**** واللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواء قائـــــــــــــــــــــــــد منطقـــــــــــــــــــة شــــــــــــــــــــمال إدفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو*​**** ورئـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس المباحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــث الجنائيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة بإدفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو*​**** ومأمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور ونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــائب مأمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور إدفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو*​**** وحضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرها عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدد مـــــــن كهنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة إدفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو*​**** وكذلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك من قالـــــــوا أنهم يمثلون مســــــــلمى المرينـــــــــاب والمســـــــــــئولين عنـها*​*
**وفى الجلســــــة أبدى من إدعــــــــــوا أنهم يمثلــــــــــون مسلمى المرينــــــــــاب إعتراضـــــــــاً على بنـــاء الكنيسة بحجة انه لا توجد كنيســـــــة أصلاً فى تلك القـرية وأنه عدد مسيحى القرية كلهم خمســــــــــة وسبعون فــــــــرد ، *​​*وبناء على ذلك الكلام قام الأقب**ــ**اط بالرد وإظهار **أن الكنيسة مبنية منذ عام 1940** ومعروفة للجميع وأطلعوا جميع الموجودين على المســـــــتندات القديمـــة الدالة على ذلك وكذلك التقارير الهندسية والرخص وأن عدد الأقباط بتلك القرية ما يوازى 45 أسرة قبطية أى ما يعادل تقريباً أكثر من 250 قبطى ، وإقتنع الحاضرين بصحة المســـتندات ولكن رغم ذلك كان من الواضح تعنت رفض بنائها مازال مسيطر على الجلسة وروح التعصب تســــــــــيطر عليها وبعد مشــاورات ومداولات وافقوا على بنائها ولكن بأربعة شروط لكى يسمح للمسـيحيين أن يعيشوا بســـلام معهم **كما يســـــــــــــــــردها الناشـــــــــــــــــــــــط الحقـــــــــــــــوقى ميخائيـــــــــــــــــــل عطــــــــــــالله وهى : ـــ*​​​*1 -* *ألا يتم تركيب أجــــــــــــراس بالكنيسـة*​*2 - **ألا يتم تركيب ميكروفــــــونات خارجية*​*3 - **ألا يتم تركيب أى صلبان على الكنيسـة*​*4 - **أن تهدم القباب الموجودة وتلغى تماماً*​*

**فكـــــــــان رد الأقبـــــــــاط بالآتــــــــى : ــ*​*
نوافق على عدم تركيب أجراس لأن كل المسيحيين يسكنوا بجـــــــــوار الكنيسة ولا يحتاجوا لتركيب جرس. وكذلك أيضاً نوافق على عدم تركيب ميكروفــــــــونات لأن طبيعة صلواتنا لا تتعدى إذاعتها خارج الكنيســة ومنعاً لحدوث مشاكل ولإحلال السلام بيننا جميعاً . وافقنا على ذلك . أما عن عدم تركيب صلبان على الكنيسة فرفضنا بشـدة ذلك ، فالصليب يمثل صلب ورمـــــز العقيــــــــدة المســـــيحية ويعنى قبولنا ذلك عـــــــدم الإعتراف بأننــــــا مسيحيين ، ولكن مورســــــت ضــــــغوطاً شـــــــديدة علينا وحتى لا يتطــــــــور الأمـــــــر للأسوأ وأن يقف بناء الكنيسة بحجة الأمــــــن والســــــــــــــلم وافقنـــــــا على مضـــــض بوضــــــــــــــــــــع الصــــــــــلبان داخــــــــــــل الكنيســـــــــــــة*​​*
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن المناقشة تطورت لدرجة أن قال **شيخ يــدعى حبيب **. **بأن الصليب يستفز مشــاعرنا وأولادنا **فرد عليه **أ**حد الحاض**ــــــــــ**رين لماذا يس**ــــــــــ**تفزك ذلك ف**ـــــــــــــ**رد عليه **الشيخ إبـــــــــراهيم الأزهـــــــــــــــــــــرى* *بأن الصـــــــــــــليب يــــــــــــــؤذى مشـــــــــــــاعر المســــــــــلمين ويتنـــــــــافى مع عقيـــــــدتهم الإســــــــــــــلامية**
أما عن الشرط الرابع بعدم السماح بالقباب وهدمها فرفضنا ذلك **تماماً** لأن ذلك يتنافى تمامــاً مع صفة بناء الكنيسة*​​*و**إ**نتهت الجلسة على هذا الوضع وق**ـ**ام الجميع بتبادل السلام ولكن ما فى النفس شرخ عميق من المهان**ـ**ة والإذلال**.*​​*ويســــــــتطرد ميخائيــــــــــل ، *​​*إلا أننا فوجئنا بعدها بأيام بقيام الإدارة الهندسية بالذهاب للكنيسة ورفع جميع المقاســـــات ومطابقتها بالرســومات الهندسية ، وإتضح أن هناك مخالفة **إرتفاع المبنى ثلاثة أمتـــار عن الرسم** وتم تحــــــــرير مخالفة إرتفـــــاع بأسم **الكاهن مكاريوس بولس** وإنذاره بإزالة المخالفات* *خلال خمسة عشرة **يوماً* *وتم عمل محضـر رقم واحد وأوكد على رقم واحد لسنة 2011 بإدفـــــــــو . وكأنه لا توجـــــــــد مخــــــالفات بتاتاً فى إدفو إلا كنيسة قــــــــــرية المريناب.** ومع ذلك قمنا بإزالة المخالفات خــــــلال أربعة أيام وأزلنا الإرتفـــــــــــاع الزائد وأنصــــــــــــعنا للقانـــــــــون الذى **يســـــــــتأســـــــــد على الكنيســــــــــــــة ويكــــــــــــــــون كالنعـــــــــــــــــــــــامة* *على الآخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرين** !!!*​​*ولكن فوجئنا اليوم 30/09/2011 م بإستغاثات الأقباط *​​*بأن هناك آلاف مؤلفة خــــــــــرجت بعد صـــــلاة الجمعة **التى حضرها رئيس مباحث إدفـــو** .. بأعــــداد غفيرة من المســـــاجد تقدر بثلاثة آلاف شخص وإتجهت نحو الكنيسة وقامت بالهجوم عليها وحرقت كل أخشــــاب مقـــــــاول بناء الكنيسة و صعدت مجموعة منهم أعلى الكنيسة وقامت بهدم القبـــــــــــاب وآخرين قاموا بحرق مكتبة الكنيسة*​​*وإمتدت النيــــــــــــــران لتحــــــــــــرق منـــــــازل المســـــــــــيحيين القاطنيــــــــــــــن بجـــــــــــــوار الكنيســــــــــــة وإبتدأ ســــــــــلب ونهب المحـــــــــــلات وما لم تطــــــــــــوله أيديــــــــــهم قامـــــــــــوا بحـــــــــــرقه بالبنــــــــــزين وقاموا بإنــزال وتكسير اليافطة المكتـــــــــوب عليها أسم كنيسة **مارجـــــــــرجس** بالمريناب من أعلى الكنيســـــــــة*​​*وذلك من الساعة الثانية ظهـــــــراً حتى السابعة مســـــاء بالرغم من تواجد قوات الأمن التى كانت غيــــــر قـــادرة وغير مســــــــــــيطرة على الوضــع والبعض الآخـــــــــــــــر يقــــــــــــــول أنها متعمــــــــــــــدة الســـــــــــــــــلبية ،*​​*وقـام الكهنة والأهـــــالى بالإتصال بمدير أمن أســــــــوان والأمن الوطنى وكافة القيــــــــادات للتدخل ، ولا مجيب ،*​​*وما زاد الأمر سـوءاً هو عندما ذهبت ســــــــــيارات الإطفـــــــاء **قام المتجمهـــــــرون بمنعها تماماً من الدخـــــــول** ولم تســــــــتطع إطفـــــــــاء أى شــــــــىء حتى أتـــــت النيــــــــــــران ودمــــــــــــرت كــــــــــل شـــىء أمامــــــــها*​​*وتم عمل مناشدات للمجلس العسكرى ورئاسة الوزراء **لتدارك الأوضــــــاع لما هو أسوأ حيث مازال عدد من مسيحيى القرية يعيشون فى رعب هم وأولادهم** والباقى منهم من خرج متســـــــللاً هو وأســــــــــرته تاركاً منزله للنهب والحرق*​​*ومن الجديــــــــر بالذكر أن **محـــــــافظ أســـــــــوان** قال لمذيعة " **مودرن تى فى** " كلامــــــــك مالــــــــــوش معنى، **والأقبــــــــاط أخطأوا وعليهم أن يعاقبــــــــــوا وقد تـم إزالة الخطـــــــــأ من قِبل المســــــــــلمين وإنتهى الأمــــــــــر*​​*..................**

**لك الله يا مصر ؛ مجموعة حرق مصر تعمل بكل همه ومحافـــظ ينفى ويقول كله تمام **!*​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Genius Man قال:


> طيب انا هتكلم معاكي كمصري مش كمسلم مع ان كلامى مافيه اى خطا ! انا لسه مسجل النهارده لعلمك هنا
> 
> سيبك من التاريخ 1400 سنه المشاكل طول عمرها كانت بين التيارات الدينية والسياسية ولم تكن بيننا كشعب مصري ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
*يا ابنى ياحبيبى ابعد عن سكتى الساعة ديه علشان مش انفجر *
*وبلاش الكلام الناعم ده لانه مش بقى بيجيب نتيجة *
*قال فتنة ومش فتنة ,ياسلام ؟ كلامى انا انشاء الله هو اللى هيعمل فتنة وكلامكم كل خطبة جمعة فى الميكرفونات فى منطقة كلها مسيحيين عن كفر الذين قالو مش هيعمل فتنة ؟ كلامكم عن تكفير المسيحيين والكتب اللى بتتباع على ارصفة الشوارع فى مصر عن كفر المسيحيين والمسيحية وعلاقتها بالوثنية ديه مش فتنة ؟*
*فوق يا ابنى علشان مصلحتك ولا تخترعلى دين جديد روح ادرس دينك واعرف ان افعال السلفيين مش من راسهم ولا جايه من الفراغ *
*قال فتنة قال ,وكمان جاى تنتقد اسلوبى ؟ هو انا ضربتك ولا قتلتك ولا فجرتلك الجامع اللى انت فيه؟ ولا زعقت عليك فى ميكرفون واقولك ياكافر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فوق يا ابنى علشان مصلحتك ,اسلوبك الناعم ومحاولة اخفاء الحقيقة مش هيفيد لكن هيعصبنا اكتر ومش بعيد اصلا يكون ده هدفك اساسا *
*اهو اخواتك المجاهدين بيفجرو كنايس ويحرقوها وانت واصحابك من بتوع جهاد الكى بورد قولت بردو اشارك اخواتى المجاهدين وادخل انقط المسيحيين واموتهم مشلولين فى المنتديات *


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

انا طالع رايح الكلية ( كلية الحروق ) اقصد الحقوق هههه

وهجيلكم اشوف اخر التطورات وربناااا يستر


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Nancy2 قال:


> *يا ابنى ياحبيبى ابعد عن سكتى الساعة ديه علشان مش انفجر *
> *وبلاش الكلام الناعم ده لانه مش بقى بيجيب نتيجة *
> *قال فتنة ومش فتنة ,ياسلام ؟ كلامى انا انشاء الله هو اللى هيعمل فتنة وكلامكم كل خطبة جمعة فى الميكرفونات فى منطقة كلها مسيحيين عن كفر الذين قالو مش هيعمل فتنة ؟ كلامكم عن تكفير المسيحيين والكتب اللى بتتباع على ارصفة الشوارع فى مصر عن كفر المسيحيين والمسيحية وعلاقتها بالوثنية ديه مش فتنة ؟*
> *فوق يا ابنى علشان مصلحتك ولا تخترعلى دين جديد روح ادرس دينك واعرف ان افعال السلفيين مش من راسهم ولا جايه من الفراغ *
> ...


المسيحيين والمسلمين هيهبلونى مش نافع مع مسلم ولا مسيي اى حوار

ياجدعان كبروا دماغكم

هديكم مثال

لو قسيس طلع قال نفس ما بيقول الشيخ المسلم ماهو اكيد فيه حاجه غلط فى شخصية الاتنين دول 

صدقوني الاديان السماوية تدعوا الى المحبة 

الاشخاص الموجودين لايمثلوا اى دين بل الاديان وكلام الكتب السماوية هى من تمثل نفسها كلامى صح او لا ؟؟

وبعدين انا اتخرت عن كلية الحقوق شوية وجاي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Twin قال:


> *لا إله الا المسيح*​
> *يا أخي أحبوا أعدائكم *
> *أين لعنت أنا ..... أين أظهرت كرهي ... أين تعديت حدودي*​
> *الرجاء أحترام مشاعر الكل ووجهات نظرهم *
> ...


 احترم مشاعرك اخى العزيز صدقنى احترمها جدا و اشعر بك صدقنى و لكنى اخاف عليك.... لا تقول إنى املك فضيله التسامح و انت لا تملك.. لا يا اخى بل انت تملك..انت مسيحى.. انت ابن الرب الحبيب المتسامح... و هذا لا يمنع ان تعبر عن مشاعرك..لكنى لا اريد ما حدث ان يغلب محبتنا و تسامحنا و المسيح الساكن فينا... نحن اعضاء فى جسد واحد نشجع بعض حتى نقدر ان نكمل.... انا كان ممكن اكون محطمه  فقد قظفت بالطوب لمجرد إنى البس  الصليب و و و و لن احكى لك.. و لكنى لا اريد ان استسلم للغضب لإنى اعلم إنه من الشرير... ابكى على الضحايا و إحزن عبر و صلى صلى لهم و لنا حتى نتقوى و نتشدد و نتعزى .. لم اعنى ان اضايقق بكلامى  كنت اعنى ان اطيب قلبك و اشددك اخى... سامح اختك ارجوك.


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Genius Man قال:


> المسيحيين والمسلمين هيهبلونى مش نافع مع مسلم ولا مسيي اى حوار


 
*اسمع يابابا لما تتكلم عن المسيحى تتكلم عليه بأدب ,مسيحى ايه اللى مينفعش معاه حوار؟؟؟؟؟ ده احنا اللى معلمنكم الحوار *
*عايز تقول كده قول على نفسكو بس يابتوع تفجير الطيارات ودبح الناس زى الفراخ على شاشات التلفزيون *
*وروح يا ابنى ادرس دينك الاول يمكن ربك يكرمك بعد ماتدرسه تروح تفجر نفسك فى كنيسة ولا حاجة *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*القصه مره اخرى لإنها طلعت منمنمه اوى *​​*تبدأ القصـــة بأن هنــاك كنيســـة بقرية المرينــــــاب التابعة لمدينة إدفـــــــــو التابعة لمحافظة أســــوان ، وتبعــــــــــــــــــــــــد عنهـــــــــــــــــــــــــا مســــــــــــــــــــــــــــافة 17 كيـــــــلومتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر .*​​*وهى كنيســـة قديمة متهالكة و ليست دار ضيافة بالبوص كما أشيع ، و تتم الصلاة بها منذ ســـنة 1940*​*
لما تقدم أقبـــــاط القـرية بطلب بترميم الكنيسة للإدارة الهندسية خوفا من انهيارها عليهم أثناء الصلاة ، تم دراسة طلبهم و حضـــــــــرت لجنة إستشارية هندسية من محافظة أسوان و كتبت فى التقرير أنها لا تصـــلح للتـــــــرميم و لا للصـــــــــــــــلاة فيهــــــــــا و أنـــــــــه يجـــــــــــب إحــــــــــــــــلال و تجـــــــــــــــديد تــــــــلك الكنيســــــــــــة ،*​​*
و أرسل محافظ أسوان طالباً رأى مفوضى هيئة الدولة فى ذلك التقرير، فصدر قـــــــــــرار من مفوضى الدولة بأنه لا مانع من أحــــــــــلال و تجديد الكنيسة و قام مهندسى الكنيسة بعمل رسومات هندسية للكنيسة و تقديمها للإدارة الهندســــــــــــــــية لمحافظــــــــــــــــة أســـــــــــــــــــــوان التـــى وافقــــــــــــــــت عليـــــــــــــــها و أعطتــــــــــــــهم*​​*
**رخصة رقم 42 فى مايو لسنة 2011 باسم كنيسة مارجرجس*​​*
**و ليس بدار ضيافة كما يقول سعادة المحافظ**

وقاموا بعد الحصـــــول على التراخيص، ببنائها بالكامل بأعمـدة خراســـانية و هى عبارة عن دورين أول و علوى وقبة تعلوهما طبقا للرســــــومات الموضوعة إلا إنه منذ شهر فوجئوا بتجمهر جماهير غفيرة تطالب بهدم الكنيسة كــاملة ؛ مما إضطــرهم للإســـــــتغاثة بمديـــــــرية أمن أســــــوان وحضــــــرت كبــــــــار القيــــــادات الشـــــرطية والعسكرية وأمروا بوقف إستكمال بناء حوائط الكنيسة ووقف الصلاة فيها حتى يتم عمل جلسة لدراسة الموضــوع وتدارك تطور الأحداث بعمل جلسة مع أهالى القرية المعترضين وجلسة بعدها بيوم مع أقبــــــــــــــــــــــاط القرية ،*​​​​*وبعد ذلك تــــم جمــــع الأقبــــاط والمسلمين المعتــــــرضين فى جلسة حضـــــــــرها : ـ *​​**** اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواء عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادل حســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنى*​**** واللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــواء قائـــــــــــــــــــــــــد منطقـــــــــــــــــــة شــــــــــــــــــــمال إدفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو*​**** ورئـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس المباحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــث الجنائيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة بإدفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو*​**** ومأمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور ونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــائب مأمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور إدفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو*​**** وحضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرها عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدد مـــــــن كهنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة إدفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو*​**** وكذلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك من قالـــــــوا أنهم يمثلون مســــــــلمى المرينـــــــــاب والمســـــــــــئولين عنـها*​*
**وفى الجلســــــة أبدى من إدعــــــــــوا أنهم يمثلــــــــــون مسلمى المرينــــــــــاب إعتراضـــــــــاً على بنـــاء الكنيسة بحجة انه لا توجد كنيســـــــة أصلاً فى تلك القـرية وأنه عدد مسيحى القرية كلهم خمســــــــــة وسبعون فــــــــرد ، *​​*وبناء على ذلك الكلام قام الأقب**ــ**اط بالرد وإظهار **أن الكنيسة مبنية منذ عام 1940** ومعروفة للجميع وأطلعوا جميع الموجودين على المســـــــتندات القديمـــة الدالة على ذلك وكذلك التقارير الهندسية والرخص وأن عدد الأقباط بتلك القرية ما يوازى 45 أسرة قبطية أى ما يعادل تقريباً أكثر من 250 قبطى ، وإقتنع الحاضرين بصحة المســـتندات ولكن رغم ذلك كان من الواضح تعنت رفض بنائها مازال مسيطر على الجلسة وروح التعصب تســــــــــيطر عليها وبعد مشــاورات ومداولات وافقوا على بنائها ولكن بأربعة شروط لكى يسمح للمسـيحيين أن يعيشوا بســـلام معهم **كما يســـــــــــــــــردها الناشـــــــــــــــــــــــط الحقـــــــــــــــوقى ميخائيـــــــــــــــــــل عطــــــــــــالله وهى : ـــ*​​​*1 -* *ألا يتم تركيب أجــــــــــــراس بالكنيسـة*​*2 - **ألا يتم تركيب ميكروفــــــونات خارجية*​*3 - **ألا يتم تركيب أى صلبان على الكنيسـة*​*4 - **أن تهدم القباب الموجودة وتلغى تماماً*​*

**فكـــــــــان رد الأقبـــــــــاط بالآتــــــــى : ــ*​*
نوافق على عدم تركيب أجراس لأن كل المسيحيين يسكنوا بجـــــــــوار الكنيسة ولا يحتاجوا لتركيب جرس. وكذلك أيضاً نوافق على عدم تركيب ميكروفــــــــونات لأن طبيعة صلواتنا لا تتعدى إذاعتها خارج الكنيســة ومنعاً لحدوث مشاكل ولإحلال السلام بيننا جميعاً . وافقنا على ذلك . أما عن عدم تركيب صلبان على الكنيسة فرفضنا بشـدة ذلك ، فالصليب يمثل صلب ورمـــــز العقيــــــــدة المســـــيحية ويعنى قبولنا ذلك عـــــــدم الإعتراف بأننــــــا مسيحيين ، ولكن مورســــــت ضــــــغوطاً شـــــــديدة علينا وحتى لا يتطــــــــور الأمـــــــر للأسوأ وأن يقف بناء الكنيسة بحجة الأمــــــن والســــــــــــــلم وافقنـــــــا على مضـــــض بوضــــــــــــــــــــع الصــــــــــلبان داخــــــــــــل الكنيســـــــــــــة*​​*
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن المناقشة تطورت لدرجة أن قال **شيخ يــدعى حبيب **. **بأن الصليب يستفز مشــاعرنا وأولادنا **فرد عليه **أ**حد الحاض**ــــــــــ**رين لماذا يس**ــــــــــ**تفزك ذلك ف**ـــــــــــــ**رد عليه **الشيخ إبـــــــــراهيم الأزهـــــــــــــــــــــرى* *بأن الصـــــــــــــليب يــــــــــــــؤذى مشـــــــــــــاعر المســــــــــلمين ويتنـــــــــافى مع عقيـــــــدتهم الإســــــــــــــلامية**
أما عن الشرط الرابع بعدم السماح بالقباب وهدمها فرفضنا ذلك **تماماً** لأن ذلك يتنافى تمامــاً مع صفة بناء الكنيسة*​​*و**إ**نتهت الجلسة على هذا الوضع وق**ـ**ام الجميع بتبادل السلام ولكن ما فى النفس شرخ عميق من المهان**ـ**ة والإذلال**.*​​*ويســــــــتطرد ميخائيــــــــــل ، *​​*إلا أننا فوجئنا بعدها بأيام بقيام الإدارة الهندسية بالذهاب للكنيسة ورفع جميع المقاســـــات ومطابقتها بالرســومات الهندسية ، وإتضح أن هناك مخالفة **إرتفاع المبنى ثلاثة أمتـــار عن الرسم** وتم تحــــــــرير مخالفة إرتفـــــاع بأسم **الكاهن مكاريوس بولس** وإنذاره بإزالة المخالفات* *خلال خمسة عشرة **يوماً* *وتم عمل محضـر رقم واحد وأوكد على رقم واحد لسنة 2011 بإدفـــــــــو . وكأنه لا توجـــــــــد مخــــــالفات بتاتاً فى إدفو إلا كنيسة قــــــــــرية المريناب.** ومع ذلك قمنا بإزالة المخالفات خــــــلال أربعة أيام وأزلنا الإرتفـــــــــــاع الزائد وأنصــــــــــــعنا للقانـــــــــون الذى **يســـــــــتأســـــــــد على الكنيســــــــــــــة ويكــــــــــــــــون كالنعـــــــــــــــــــــــامة* *على الآخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرين** !!!*​​*ولكن فوجئنا اليوم 30/09/2011 م بإستغاثات الأقباط *​​*بأن هناك آلاف مؤلفة خــــــــــرجت بعد صـــــلاة الجمعة **التى حضرها رئيس مباحث إدفـــو** .. بأعــــداد غفيرة من المســـــاجد تقدر بثلاثة آلاف شخص وإتجهت نحو الكنيسة وقامت بالهجوم عليها وحرقت كل أخشــــاب مقـــــــاول بناء الكنيسة و صعدت مجموعة منهم أعلى الكنيسة وقامت بهدم القبـــــــــــاب وآخرين قاموا بحرق مكتبة الكنيسة*​​*وإمتدت النيــــــــــــــران لتحــــــــــــرق منـــــــازل المســـــــــــيحيين القاطنيــــــــــــــن بجـــــــــــــوار الكنيســــــــــــة وإبتدأ ســــــــــلب ونهب المحـــــــــــلات وما لم تطــــــــــــوله أيديــــــــــهم قامـــــــــــوا بحـــــــــــرقه بالبنــــــــــزين وقاموا بإنــزال وتكسير اليافطة المكتـــــــــوب عليها أسم كنيسة **مارجـــــــــرجس** بالمريناب من أعلى الكنيســـــــــة*​​*وذلك من الساعة الثانية ظهـــــــراً حتى السابعة مســـــاء بالرغم من تواجد قوات الأمن التى كانت غيــــــر قـــادرة وغير مســــــــــــيطرة على الوضــع والبعض الآخـــــــــــــــر يقــــــــــــــول أنها متعمــــــــــــــدة الســـــــــــــــــلبية ،*​​*وقـام الكهنة والأهـــــالى بالإتصال بمدير أمن أســــــــوان والأمن الوطنى وكافة القيــــــــادات للتدخل ، ولا مجيب ،*​​*وما زاد الأمر سـوءاً هو عندما ذهبت ســــــــــيارات الإطفـــــــاء **قام المتجمهـــــــرون بمنعها تماماً من الدخـــــــول** ولم تســــــــتطع إطفـــــــــاء أى شــــــــىء حتى أتـــــت النيــــــــــــران ودمــــــــــــرت كــــــــــل شـــىء أمامــــــــها*​​*وتم عمل مناشدات للمجلس العسكرى ورئاسة الوزراء **لتدارك الأوضــــــاع لما هو أسوأ حيث مازال عدد من مسيحيى القرية يعيشون فى رعب هم وأولادهم** والباقى منهم من خرج متســـــــللاً هو وأســــــــــرته تاركاً منزله للنهب والحرق*​​*ومن الجديــــــــر بالذكر أن **محـــــــافظ أســـــــــوان** قال لمذيعة " **مودرن تى فى** " كلامــــــــك مالــــــــــوش معنى، **والأقبــــــــاط أخطأوا وعليهم أن يعاقبــــــــــوا وقد تـم إزالة الخطـــــــــأ من قِبل المســــــــــلمين وإنتهى الأمــــــــــر* ​​*..................**

**لك الله يا مصر ؛ مجموعة حرق مصر تعمل بكل همه ومحافـــظ ينفى ويقول كله تمام **!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*تم نقل الحوار للمنتدى العام ​*


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Nancy2 قال:


> *اسمع يابابا لما تتكلم عن المسيحى تتكلم عليه بأدب ,مسيحى ايه اللى مينفعش معاه حوار؟؟؟؟؟ ده احنا اللى معلمنكم الحوار *
> *عايز تقول كده قول على نفسكو بس يابتوع تفجير الطيارات ودبح الناس زى الفراخ على شاشات التلفزيون *
> *وروح يا ابنى ادرس دينك الاول يمكن ربك يكرمك بعد ماتدرسه تروح تفجر نفسك فى كنيسة ولا حاجة *



ديني مافيهوش كلمة من اللى حضرتك بتتكلم فيها :spor2:

+ لو سمحت انت بردوا عاوز تجرني لشكال بيني وبينك مش عارف ليه 

وانا افجر نفسى جو كنيسة ليه اهبل انا ؟؟؟

يااخى كلم العاقل بما يعقل + مافيش حاجه بتحثنا فى دينا على كدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*خلاص يا نانسى بالراحه 
اهدى شويه يا قمررر 
وانت يا احمد يمكن عمرك ما هتفكر فعلا انك تفجر نفسك ف كنيسه 
لكن متنكرش انه ف اللى بيعمل كده فعلا ولا ايه ؟؟*


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص يا نانسى بالراحه
> اهدى شويه يا قمررر
> وانت يا احمد يمكن عمرك ما هتفكر فعلا انك تفجر نفسك ف كنيسه
> لكن متنكرش انه ف اللى بيعمل كده فعلا ولا ايه ؟؟*


عارف ان فيه همج وعصبيين لكن دول اعتبرهم ليسوا مسلميين ابدا ولا يحق لهم بان يكونوا كذلك توافقيني الراي ؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا معلشى سامحنى يا احمد
مقدرش مقولشى عليهم مسلمين مش عارفين دينهم
لانهم اولا بقوا كتيييير جداااا وخصوصا بعد الثوره وظهور السلفيين بفكرهم العدائى ضد الاقباط
ثانيا لانى ابتيدت احس ان صوت المسلم المعتدل اللى كان بيقولهم لا كده عيب بقى ضعيف اوووووووى ومبحوح ومالوش تأثير 
اقتناع بقى بانه خلاص الاسلام المقصود ده هو اسلام المستقبل او يمكن خوف من التكفير 
الله اعلم*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Genius Man قال:


> ديني مافيهوش كلمة من اللى حضرتك بتتكلم فيها :spor2:
> 
> *يبقي انت متعرفش دينك كويس*
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]M_cGSc3xkgs[/YOUTUBE]

قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله  ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد  وهم صاغرون ( 29 ) ) تفسير الطبري : ( قاتلوا ) ،﻿ أيها المؤمنون ، القوم ( الذين لا يؤمنون  بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ) ، يقول : ولا يصدقون بجنة ولا نار ( ولا يحرمون  ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق ) ، يقول : ولا يطيعون الله طاعة  الحق ، يعني : أنهم لا يطيعون طاعة أهل الإسلام ( من الذين أوتوا الكتاب ) ،  وهم اليهود والنصارى


هو دا مش كلام دينك وقرانك ولا احنا بنفتري عليكم 
وداسين الكلام دا فيه ؟

كفايه بقي ادعاء التسامح والاداب
مبقاش لايق عليكم خلاص
الذئب عمره ما هايبقي حمل وديع مهما عمل وجمل في نفسه


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Genius Man قال:


> ديني مافيهوش كلمة من اللى حضرتك بتتكلم فيها :spor2:
> 
> + لو سمحت انت بردوا عاوز تجرني لشكال بيني وبينك مش عارف ليه
> 
> ...


 
*اخى ؟ انت مش شايف ان اسمى نانسى ؟ وتقولى اخى ؟ *
*يابنى لا شكال ولا خلاف عايزة اجرك ليه هو انا فيه حاجة بينى وبينك ؟ ,انا خايفة عليك يامخدوع *
*ادرس دين يا ابنى واضح انك طيب ولسه صغير ومش عارف الحقيقة ,انا لايهمنى تبقى مسيحى ولا تبق بوذى انا يهمنى انك تدرس وتفهم وتعرف الحقيقة وتطلع من تغييب العقل ودفن الراس فى الرمل اللى انت فيه علشان انت اللى هتوقف قدام كرسى المسيح وساعتها هيقولك الحقيقة كانت واضحة وبتصرخ قدام عينك مسألتش عنها ليه وغيبت عقلك ليه *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Gospel Life قال:


> هو دا مش كلام دينك وقرانك ولا احنا بنفتري عليكم




*ياجوسبل هو المسلم لما يتزنق ينكر كلام ربه ويقولك لع انتو فاهمين غلط الدين مفيهوش كده انتو مفترين وبتفترو على الدين ويبتدى كل واحد يخترع دين من راسه *
*على رأى الملحد عبد الله القصيمى اللى كان مسلم وهابى والحد قال يكذبون ليجملوا الاله ,وعجبى *


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Gospel Life قال:


> [YOUTUBE]M_cGSc3xkgs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله  ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد  وهم صاغرون ( 29 ) ) تفسير الطبري : ( قاتلوا ) ،﻿ أيها المؤمنون ، القوم ( الذين لا يؤمنون  بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ) ، يقول : ولا يصدقون بجنة ولا نار ( ولا يحرمون  ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق ) ، يقول : ولا يطيعون الله طاعة  الحق ، يعني : أنهم لا يطيعون طاعة أهل الإسلام ( من الذين أوتوا الكتاب ) ،  وهم اليهود والنصارى
> 
> ...


هناك ايات فى القران الكريم تحثنا على قتال من يقاتلونا 

يمعني اصح من يبدا فى قتالنا نقاتله 

وهذا طبع الانسان اذا احد بددا الهجوم عليه نهاجمه صح واللى ايه

يعني انا مثلا 
روحت وضربتك اكيد مش هتستني لما اكمل واقتلك  اكيد هتدافع عن نفسك


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Nancy2 قال:


> *ياجوسبل هو المسلم لما يتزنق ينكر كلام ربه ويقولك لع انتو فاهمين غلط الدين مفيهوش كده انتو مفترين وبتفترو على الدين ويبتدى كل واحد يخترع دين من راسه *
> *على رأى الملحد عبد الله القصيمى اللى كان مسلم وهابى والحد قال يكذبون ليجملوا الاله ,وعجبى *




عندك حق بينكر وكمان بيحلل ويفسر غلط 
لا ومش مكتفي بكدا دا كمان بيحاول بكل الطرق المتلويه
يقنعنا بانه دين التسامح والحق
ويجمل صورته المفضوحه قدام العالم كله
وقدام عيونهم قبلنا
بس هما بيداروا ويخبوا خدعهم وكدبهم

ربنا يرحمنا من عدو الخير
ويتصرف
الواحد دمه اتحرق من كتر التعليقات المستفزه دي

" لي النقمه انا اجازي يقول الرب "
واثقين يارب في وعدك


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص يا نانسى بالراحه *
> *اهدى شويه يا قمررر *


 
*حاضر يادونتى ههدا علشان خاطرك *

*وانت يا احمدلاتزعل بس فكر وشغل عقلك علشان انت اللى هتوقف قدام كرسى المسيح تقدم حساب عن نفسك *
*ادرس *


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Genius Man قال:


> هناك ايات فى القران الكريم تحثنا على قتال من يقاتلونا
> 
> يمعني اصح من يبدا فى قتالنا نقاتله
> 
> ...



بقولك ايه
قوم روح كليتك احسن
وكفايه شعارات كدابه بقي تخدع بيها نفسك
قبل ما تخدع بيها غيرك
احنا فاهمين دينكم اكتر منكم
مش محتاجين منكم اي تبرر لاي ايه عندكم
لا في ايات تحثكم ولا تنيل
كفايكم بقي كدب ونفاق



روح ادرس دينك كويس وبعد كدا ابقي تعالي اتكلم معانا


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Gospel Life قال:


> عندك حق بينكر وكمان بيحلل ويفسر غلط
> لا ومش مكتفي بكدا دا كمان بيحاول بكل الطرق المتلويه
> يقنعنا بانه دين التسامح والحق
> ويجمل صورته المفضوحه قدام العالم كله
> ...


 
*ياجوسبل خليهم يفضحو نفسهم اكتر واكتر قدام العالم كله علشان يبانوا على حقيقتهم قدام شعوب الارض خير امة اخرجت للناس *
*خليهم يفضحو نفسهم بنفسهم وشوية شوية هيبتدو يقتلو فى بعض ويخلصو على بعض والعالم كله يتفرج عليهم لانهم مش بيعرفو يعيشو من غير قتل ولا دم هو ده تاريخهم من ساعة ما اتوجدوا *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*طلب خاص من الادارة لو سمحتوا اى مشاركة متخلفة فيها كدب وخداع ولى للحقيقة ونفاق تحذف فورا لانها لا تستحق الرد ولا البقاء فى المنتدى *


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Nancy2 قال:


> *اسمع يابابا لما تتكلم عن المسيحى تتكلم عليه بأدب ,مسيحى ايه اللى مينفعش معاه حوار؟؟؟؟؟ ده احنا اللى معلمنكم الحوار *
> *عايز تقول كده قول على نفسكو بس يابتوع تفجير الطيارات ودبح الناس زى الفراخ على شاشات التلفزيون *
> *وروح يا ابنى ادرس دينك الاول يمكن ربك يكرمك بعد ماتدرسه تروح تفجر نفسك فى كنيسة ولا حاجة *


اعتقد ان لايوجد صفه واحده تميز طائفه معينه من البشر ولو اعتقدتى غير كدا فدا اساس العصبيه .المسيحى والمسلم والدرذى والهندوسي واليهودى الخ هم بشر قد تجد المتعصب وقد تجد المتفهم . اما عن تفجير الطائرات وذبح الناس زى الفراخ فدا ايضا ينطبق عليه الكلام السابق والا كان هتلر مسلم او جورج بوش مسلم والامثله كثيره . اننى كقبطى مسلم اعرف دينى جيدا والحمد لله لا احمل مثقال ذرة من كره او تعصب تجاه اى شخص قبطى مسيحى . ولو كل المسلمين اللى فاهمين دينهم عرفوا فعلا انه يؤمرهم بتفجير انفسهم فى الكنائس (لماذا لم تفجر كنائس من 28يناير الى 11 فبراير ) مع العلم انه لايوجد شرطه فى البلد . انا عارف كويس وفاهم شرعيه بعض مطالب الاقباط المسيحيين.. وفاهم ايضا ان هناك بعض التخلف من المسؤلين فى التعامل مع هذه المطالب ..ان شاء الله تتحل كل مشاكل الاقباط مسلمين او مسيحيين ورحم الله الشهداء المصريين


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> اعتقد ان لايوجد صفه واحده تميز طائفه معينه من البشر ولو اعتقدتى غير كدا فدا اساس العصبيه .المسيحى والمسلم والدرذى والهندوسي واليهودى الخ هم بشر قد تجد المتعصب وقد تجد المتفهم . اما عن تفجير الطائرات وذبح الناس زى الفراخ فدا ايضا ينطبق عليه الكلام السابق والا كان هتلر مسلم او جورج بوش مسلم والامثله كثيره . اننى كقبطى مسلم اعرف دينى جيدا والحمد لله لا احمل مثقال ذرة من كره او تعصب تجاه اى شخص قبطى مسيحى . ولو كل المسلمين اللى فاهمين دينهم عرفوا فعلا انه يؤمرهم بتفجير انفسهم فى الكنائس (لماذا لم تفجر كنائس من 28يناير الى 11 فبراير ) مع العلم انه لايوجد شرطه فى البلد . انا عارف كويس وفاهم شرعيه بعض مطالب الاقباط المسيحيين.. وفاهم ايضا ان هناك بعض التخلف من المسؤلين فى التعامل مع هذه المطالب ..ان شاء الله تتحل كل مشاكل الاقباط مسلمين او مسيحيين ورحم الله الشهداء المصريين


 
*خلصت خطبة الجمعة ؟ *
*حلو اوى عال اوى لما يجى المسلمين يكلمونا عن الانسانية والادمية وحقوق الانسان ,ها ,من امته تعرفوها ؟؟؟؟؟*
*وانت متعرفش بقى الولاء والبراء ياسيدى الفاضل ؟ متعرفش الكره والبغض فى الله وجاى تقولى عارف دينى ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> اعتقد ان لايوجد صفه واحده تميز طائفه معينه من البشر ولو اعتقدتى غير كدا فدا اساس العصبيه .المسيحى والمسلم والدرذى والهندوسي واليهودى الخ هم بشر قد تجد المتعصب وقد تجد المتفهم . اما عن تفجير الطائرات وذبح الناس زى الفراخ فدا ايضا ينطبق عليه الكلام السابق والا كان هتلر مسلم او جورج بوش مسلم والامثله كثيره . اننى كقبطى مسلم اعرف دينى جيدا والحمد لله لا احمل مثقال ذرة من كره او تعصب تجاه اى شخص قبطى مسيحى . ولو كل المسلمين اللى فاهمين دينهم عرفوا فعلا انه يؤمرهم بتفجير انفسهم فى الكنائس (لماذا لم تفجر كنائس من 28يناير الى 11 فبراير ) مع العلم انه لايوجد شرطه فى البلد . انا عارف كويس وفاهم شرعيه بعض مطالب الاقباط المسيحيين.. وفاهم ايضا ان هناك بعض التخلف من المسؤلين فى التعامل مع هذه المطالب ..ان شاء الله تتحل كل مشاكل الاقباط مسلمين او مسيحيين ورحم الله الشهداء المصريين



برافوااااااااااااااااااااااا
ايه الشطاره دي كلها
كلكم حافظين شعارات واحده محدش منكم بيغير ويجدد 
ياخي في حاجه اسمها ابدلاع ابتكار تنويع
غيروا شويه في كلامكم جايز نعصر علي نفسنا شوال ليمون ونصدقكم

يا راجل حرام عليك ارحم نفسك بقي وارحمنا
واضح جداااااااااااااااااااااا
ان المسلمين كلهم فاهمين شريعتهم ودينهم كويس

لا بجد برافوا استمروا علي كدا
كملوا كدبكم ونفاقكم 
العالم كله عارف وفاهم دينكم وانتوا لا

رحمتك يارب


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*دلوقتى ياجوسبل هتلاقى بيحصل فى المنتدى زى وقت ما حصلت احداث كنيسة القديسين تلاقى المسلمين بيسجلو مخصوص علشان ينقطونا بكلامهم ده والنفاق والكدب واللف والدوارن *
*وكل واحد بقى يدخل يقولك ياسلام ده المسيحيين دول حبايبى ده انا اعز اصدقائى مسيحى واسمه جرجس وكنا بنروح مع بعض مراجيح السبتية واحنا صغيرين :big4: ده المسيحيين دول حلوين خالص ده احنا شايلنهم من الارض شيل كل ما هنالك بس بنحرقلهم كام كنيسة ونموتلهم كام شاب ونخطفلهم كام بنت وندعى عليهم فى المساجد ونوصفم بالكفرة ليل نهار *
*بس بنحبهم ده المسيحى ده روحى روحى من جوه ياسلام ياجوسبل *

*وهو اصلا كل واحد فيهم بيقول الكلمتين الحمضانين دولوهو  فرحان اساسا من جواه وبيقول ياريت كل مسيحيين العالم يولعوا مرة واحدة *
*ياشيخة بلا هم *


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Nancy2 قال:


> *خلصت خطبة الجمعة ؟ *
> *حلو اوى عال اوى لما يجى المسلمين يكلمونا عن الانسانية والادمية وحقوق الانسان ,ها ,من امته تعرفوها ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وانت متعرفش بقى الولاء والبراء ياسيدى الفاضل ؟ متعرفش الكره والبغض فى الله وجاى تقولى عارف دينى ؟؟؟؟؟*


اولا  ياختى  دى مش خطبه جمعه ... ثانيا انا مكلمتكيش عن الادميه والانسانيه  وحقوق الانسان ... ثالثا انا شخص واحد اللى بكلمك ولا امثل الا نفسي خاطبينى بصيغه المفرد (*من امته تعرفوها ؟؟؟؟؟    )   .... رابعا وده الاهم انا مش هنا لل دخول فى نقاشات واضح ان حضرتك عندك حكم مسبق عنها وانا هنا ليس لذلك . *


----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الهمجية الاسلامية والعنف  والكراهية للاخر لن تنتهى مهما حاولتم التجميل
لان عنفك مصدرة عقيدتك المستمدة من قرانك الارهابى


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*اخواتنا المسلمين الاعزاء
سمعتهم بيقولوا ان ربنا عرفوه بالعقل 
السؤال ببساطه
هى احكامنا كمسيحيين ومدى تصديقنا لكلامكوا الحلو ده كله ناخده بالاقوال ولا بالافعال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> *.... رابعا وده الاهم انا مش هنا لل دخول فى نقاشات واضح ان حضرتك عندك حكم مسبق عنها وانا هنا ليس لذلك . *


 
*هههههههه طبعا ما هو المسيحى دايما هو اللى غلطان زى المذيعة الحقيرة على التلفزيون المصرى الحقير بتقولك المسيحيين ياحرام ولعو فى عربيات الجيش ,شوفت ازاى المسيحيين دول ناس معندهاش دم ؟*
*واحد بيكلمها فى مدرعات بتدوس على الناس والحقيرة بتتكلم فى عربيات الجيش ,طيب ماتولع عربيات الجيش ولا يولع الجيش كله العربية اهم ولا البنى ادمين اللى بتموت بأبشع الصور *

*تصدق احنا ناس فعلا معندناش دم وبنتبلى عليكم وعندنا احكام مسبقة وانتو ياعينى مظلومين فعلا انت عندك حق حقك عليا :kap:*
*بس تصدقو انتو فعلا ناس محصلتش يعنى انا لو مكانكو اسكت ومتكلمش واشوف المصيبة اللى انا فيها والفضايح اللى بعملها واسكت ومنطقش *
*لكن ازاى ؟ ديه تيجى ؟ على رأى الاخوة الخليجين اااااااه من متانة وجهكم ,يقتلو القتيل ويمشو فى جنازته بكل دم بارد *


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *دلوقتى ياجوسبل هتلاقى بيحصل فى المنتدى زى وقت ما حصلت احداث كنيسة القديسين تلاقى المسلمين بيسجلو مخصوص علشان ينقطونا بكلامهم ده والنفاق والكدب واللف والدوارن *
> *وكل واحد بقى يدخل يقولك ياسلام ده المسيحيين دول حبايبى ده انا اعز اصدقائى مسيحى واسمه جرجس وكنا بنروح مع بعض مراجيح السبتية واحنا صغيرين :big4: ده المسيحيين دول حلوين خالص ده احنا شايلنهم من الارض شيل كل ما هنالك بس بنحرقلهم كام كنيسة ونموتلهم كام شاب ونخطفلهم كام بنت وندعى عليهم فى المساجد ونوصفم بالكفرة ليل نهار *
> *بس بنحبهم ده المسيحى ده روحى روحى من جوه ياسلام ياجوسبل *
> 
> ...



صح دا اللي حصل
لو تابعتي هتلاقي كام واحد سجل من امبارح للنهارده 
وكلهم دخلوا علي مواضيع الخاصه بالاحداث
وقلوبهم كلهم طيبه وتسامح واسلوب مهذب

اخص علينا بجد
احنا اللي فاهمين غلط وشايفينهم ناس اشرار
وهما اطيب بكتير من كدا

دول ملايكه علي الارض يابنتي
واحنا اللي شياطين
 وناس مفتريه وعمالين نظلم فيهم دلوقت

ياااااااااااه علي قمه التسامح والادب اللي فيهم



يارب انت اللي شايف وفاحص كل القلوب والكلي
ارجوك يارب ارجوك اتصرف انت

حقق يارب وعدك ارجوك

" لي النقمه انا اجازي يقول الرب "


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هى احكامنا كمسيحيين ومدى تصديقنا لكلامكوا الحلو ده كله ناخده بالاقوال ولا بالافعال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


 
*بالبتنجان يادونا بالبتنجان ناخد الاحكام بالبتنجان *


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

[

برافوااااااااااااااااااااااا
ايه الشطاره دي كلها
كلكم حافظين شعارات واحده محدش منكم بيغير ويجدد 
ياخي في حاجه اسمها ابدلاع ابتكار تنويع
غيروا شويه في كلامكم جايز نعصر علي نفسنا شوال ليمون ونصدقكم

يا راجل حرام عليك ارحم نفسك بقي وارحمنا
واضح جداااااااااااااااااااااا
ان المسلمين كلهم فاهمين شريعتهم ودينهم كويس

لا بجد برافوا استمروا علي كدا
كملوا كدبكم ونفاقكم 
العالم كله عارف وفاهم دينكم وانتوا لا

رحمتك يارب
[/QUOTE]
الابداع والابتكار  انا مش مبدع ولا مبتكر .... ومش كل المسلمين فاهمين شرعيتهم ودينهم ذى كل المتدينين فيهم اللى فاهم دينه  وفيهم اللى مريح دماغه على كلامه .. وهتلاقى ناس كدا مسيحيين ومسلمين وهندوس ويهود .... و مش محتاج تعصر ع نفسك شوال ليمون اصلا اعتبرنى مكتبتش المشاركه من اصله ولا تقراها انتا مضايق نفسك ليه ياسلام ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخواتنا المسلمين الاعزاء
> سمعتهم بيقولوا ان ربنا عرفوه بالعقل
> السؤال ببساطه
> هى احكامنا كمسيحيين ومدى تصديقنا لكلامكوا الحلو ده كله ناخده بالاقوال ولا بالافعال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *



ايه السؤال دا يادون
تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
كدا غلط يابنتي
انتي لسه بتسالي 
احنا نصدق كلامهم حتي لو كدب وخداع
ولما نشوف افعالهم بعيونا نكدب نفسنا
ونكتم ونقبل اللي بيعملوا بصدر رحب ونفرح كمان
ونشجعهم عليه

دول حتي بيساعدونا اننا نوصل للسماء علي طول


دا هايبقي شعارنا دايما

اضطهاتكم لينا بيقوينا +++ وقتلتلكم فينا بيوصلنا للسماء
فاكرين اننا خايفين منكم او من الموت تبقوا غلطانين وغلبانين ومش فاهمين اي حاجه
ومش عارفين اننا بنكون مبسوطين ومنتظرينه بفارغ الصبر

" ان عشنا فللرب نعيش وان موتنا فللرب نموت
وان عشنا او موتنا فللرب نحن "


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> صح دا اللي حصل
> لو تابعتي هتلاقي كام واحد سجل من امبارح للنهارده
> وكلهم دخلوا علي مواضيع الخاصه بالاحداث
> وقلوبهم كلهم طيبه وتسامح واسلوب مهذب
> ...


 
*يابنت يامسيحية ياكافرة ياعضمة زرقا ياعباد الصليب *
*انتى مش مكسوفة من نفسك ؟ يانصرانية ياكافرة ؟ يعنى يعلولك ايه اكتر من كده ؟*
*ايه يعنى لما يحرقولك كام كنيسة ؟ ايه يعنى لما يقتلولك كام واحد ؟ ايه يعنى لما يخطفولك كام بنت ؟ واخر اليوم يجوا كده يقولولك الكلمتين الحمضانين بتوع الحب والتسامح وكمان مش عاجبك ياكافرة يا مهيجة الشعوب يا سبب الفتنة والبلاء وسبب دمار الارض ؟ يعملو ايه تانى اكتر من كده ؟ ها ؟ ده فيه ناس بتقتل وتحرق ومش بتعتذر تخيلى ؟احنا بقى معانا ناس ربنا يخليوهم لينا بيقتلونا ويجو فى الاخر يعتذرو ويكلمونا قال ايه عن الحب والسلام والانسانية اللى عمرهم ماشافوها شوفتى ياكافرة ؟؟؟؟ مش عيب عليكى ؟ *
*ده احنا ناس معندناش دم صحيح احنا بنضايقهم وبنعكنن عليهم قلة ادب *


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> [


 الابداع والابتكار  انا مش مبدع ولا مبتكر .... ومش كل المسلمين فاهمين شرعيتهم ودينهم ذى كل المتدينين فيهم اللى فاهم دينه  وفيهم اللى مريح دماغه على كلامه .. وهتلاقى ناس كدا مسيحيين ومسلمين وهندوس ويهود .... و مش محتاج تعصر ع نفسك شوال ليمون اصلا اعتبرنى مكتبتش المشاركه من اصله ولا تقراها انتا مضايق نفسك ليه ياسلام ...[/QUOTE]


طب قولي بقي
انت تاعب نفسك وسجلت انهارده مخصوص ليه في المنتدي
وبتشارك في مواضعنا من الاساس ليه ؟

اديني سبب مقنع لتسجيلك
مهو المنتدي معروف من زمان قوووووووووي
اشمعنا دلوقت بالذات اللي سجلت فيه ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> [


الابداع والابتكار انا مش مبدع ولا مبتكر .... ومش كل المسلمين فاهمين شرعيتهم ودينهم ذى كل المتدينين فيهم اللى فاهم دينه وفيهم اللى مريح دماغه على كلامه .. وهتلاقى ناس كدا مسيحيين ومسلمين وهندوس ويهود .... و مش محتاج تعصر ع نفسك شوال ليمون اصلا اعتبرنى مكتبتش المشاركه من اصله ولا تقراها انتا مضايق نفسك ليه ياسلام ...[/QUOTE]
 اخى العزيز محمد ارجوك راعى الشعور نعلم و نفهم جيدا كل شىء و نعلم إن فى مسيحيين بردو وحشين مش كل الناس فله و لكن  من هو يرهب او يقتل لا يمكن احد ان يضع هذا فى اى حال من الاحوال  تحت الدين.. و من يفعل هذا يعلم إنه يغضب ربه  و لا يفعل هذا و هو معتقد إنه بيفعل شىء كويس لربه....
 نفهم كلامك و لكن النفوس منهاره من ما يحدث ارجوك عندك كلمه تعزيه قولها معندكش  ارجوك  باالش تقول و لا تعرفنا بالسماحه إلى فى كتابك لإننا عارفنها كويس و حافظنها..عايز تتكلم  و تواسى كإنسان اهلا وسهلا بك..

لكل ابناء الرب تشددو و تشجعو و لا تخافو الرب معنا و بيقوينا.. و نشكره لإنه يقربنا له اكثر و اكثر.


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخواتنا المسلمين الاعزاء*
> *سمعتهم بيقولوا ان ربنا عرفوه بالعقل *
> *السؤال ببساطه*
> *هى احكامنا كمسيحيين ومدى تصديقنا لكلامكوا الحلو ده كله ناخده بالاقوال ولا بالافعال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


 ياختى .. انا (بتكلم عن نفسي ) مش مجبر انى اكتب الكلام ده اصلا ..انا بكتبه بدافع وطنى ... اما الاقوال والافعال فانا احب اقولك الظالم لا يفرق بين مصرى واخر  والدليل ال 30 سنه اللى فاتو .. (عايزة تصدقى او لا تصدقى شيء يرجعلك اختى )


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *يابنت يامسيحية ياكافرة ياعضمة زرقا ياعباد الصليب *
> *انتى مش مكسوفة من نفسك ؟ يانصرانية ياكافرة ؟ يعنى يعلولك ايه اكتر من كده ؟*
> *ايه يعنى لما يحرقولك كام كنيسة ؟ ايه يعنى لما يقتلولك كام واحد ؟ ايه يعنى لما يخطفولك كام بنت ؟ واخر اليوم يجوا كده يقولولك الكلمتين الحمضانين بتوع الحب والتسامح وكمان مش عاجبك ياكافرة يا مهيجة الشعوب يا سبب الفتنة والبلاء وسبب دمار الارض ؟ يعملو ايه تانى اكتر من كده ؟ ها ؟ ده فيه ناس بتقتل وتحرق ومش بتعتذر تخيلى ؟احنا بقى معانا ناس ربنا يخليوهم لينا بيقتلونا ويجو فى الاخر يعتذرو ويكلمونا قال ايه عن الحب والسلام والانسانية اللى عمرهم ماشافوها شوفتى ياكافرة ؟؟؟؟ مش عيب عليكى ؟ *
> *ده احنا ناس معندناش دم صحيح احنا بنضايقهم وبنعكنن عليهم قلة ادب *



يا مصيبه انتي
هههههههههههههههه
بجد خلتيني اضحك من كلامك وردك الفظيع دا

وانا جوايا بركان اصلا بيتفجر من اللي حصل



فعلا احنا ناس ناكره للجميل :wub:

علي راي اسماعيل ياسين
موتني موت
والنبي لاتيجي تموتني


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الابداع والابتكار انا مش مبدع ولا مبتكر .... ومش كل المسلمين فاهمين شرعيتهم ودينهم ذى كل المتدينين فيهم اللى فاهم دينه وفيهم اللى مريح دماغه على كلامه .. وهتلاقى ناس كدا مسيحيين ومسلمين وهندوس ويهود .... و مش محتاج تعصر ع نفسك شوال ليمون اصلا اعتبرنى مكتبتش المشاركه من اصله ولا تقراها انتا مضايق نفسك ليه ياسلام ...


اخى العزيز محمد ارجوك راعى الشعور نعلم و نفهم جيدا كل شىء و نعلم إن فى مسيحيين بردو وحشين مش كل الناس فله و لكن من هو يرهب او يقتل لا يمكن احد ان يضع هذا فى اى حال من الاحوال تحت الدين.. و من يفعل هذا يعلم إنه يغضب ربه و لا يفعل هذا و هو معتقد إنه بيفعل شىء كويس لربه....
نفهم كلامك و لكن النفوس منهاره من ما يحدث ارجوك عندك كلمه تعزيه قولها معندكش ارجوك باالش تقول و لا تعرفنا بالسماحه إلى فى كتابك لإننا عارفنها كويس و حافظنها..عايز تتكلم و تواسى كإنسان اهلا وسهلا بك..

لكل ابناء الرب تشددو و تشجعو و لا تخافو الرب معنا و بيقوينا.. و نشكره لإنه يقربنا له اكثر و اكثر.[/QUOTE] ربنا يرحم الشهداء واسف لو كنت ضايقت حضرتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

عايزه واحد مسلم هنا صادق مع نفسه وامين

يقولي علي حدث حصل من مسيحين مصر ضد المسلمين

انهم حرقوا جامع
او حرقوا بيوت ليهم
او طردوا اهاليهم من بيتهم
او قتلوا اولادهم قدام عينيهم
او مسيحي واحد رفع سلاح في وش واحد منهم
او خطفوا بنت مسلمه عشان تبقي مسيحيه بالاجبار

وياريت بلاش القصص والافلام الحمضانه
عاوزه واقع حدث بالفعل

حد يقولي ان في مسيحين قتلولوا فيهم
عشان المسلمين بيطالبوا بحقوقهم 


مهو الكلام بالعقل بقي
واذا كان اللي بيتكلم مجنون يبقي المستمع عاقل
ولا ايه يا اصحاب العقول


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

 


طب قولي بقي
انت تاعب نفسك وسجلت انهارده مخصوص ليه في المنتدي
وبتشارك في مواضعنا من الاساس ليه ؟

اديني سبب مقنع لتسجيلك
مهو المنتدي معروف من زمان قوووووووووي
اشمعنا دلوقت بالذات اللي سجلت فيه ؟[/QUOTE]
سجلت مره قبل كده من حوالى  3 سنيين  بس دوامه الدراسه والشغل خدتنى .. وانا بتصفح النت مريت ع المنتدى وسجلت عادى و كتبت اللى حاسسه والله  بس خلاص واسف لو كنت ضايقتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> ياختى .. انا (بتكلم عن نفسي ) مش مجبر انى اكتب الكلام ده اصلا ..انا بكتبه بدافع وطنى ... اما الاقوال والافعال فانا احب اقولك الظالم لا يفرق بين مصرى واخر  والدليل ال 30 سنه اللى فاتو .. (عايزة تصدقى او لا تصدقى شيء يرجعلك اختى )



*طيب يا اخى انا هسألك برضه بدافع وطنى 
هجردك للحظات من كونك مسلم وهكلمك كمصرى حيادى واقف ع الحدود
هل انت شايف اى ظلم واقع ع المسيحيين ف مصر من بببببببببعض المسلمين ولا الحياه ورديه والمعامله فله ودى مجرد تهيؤااات وهس هس بيجى من وقت للتانى للمسيحيين ويجب علاجهم ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> وانا جوايا بركان اصلا بيتفجر من اللي حصل


 
*لا ياجوسبل ولا بركان ولا حاجة انتى عارفه اكيد ان اللى معانا اقوى من اللى علينا لانه ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا ؟ سؤال ليس له اجابة *
*خليهم يحرقو ويولعوا ويقتلو ويضطهدو كنيسة الرب وجسده وهما بكده مش عارفين انهم بيجمعو نار غضب الرب عليهم والرب ساكت ومتأنى لانه بيحبهم ولا يريد ان يهلكهم لانه اله محب *
*لكن هيجى وقت زى ما الرب وقف شاول مضطهد الكنيسة قبل مايتغير ويبقى بولس وقاله شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدنى ؟ صعب عليك ان ترفس مناخس *


----------



## Twin (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*طلب صلاة من اجل سلام مصر*
*ساريت نرفع قلوبنا من أجل مصر ومن أجل شهداؤنا الأقباط*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> .


 ربنا يرحم الشهداء واسف لو كنت ضايقت حضرتك [/QUOTE]
لا مضايقا و لا حاجه الرب يشفى و يطيب و يعزى القلوب ..اولا طبعا اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك فى وصت إخوتك..معلش حضرتك جيت فى وقت صعب و ممكن اصغر كلمه تستفز اى شخص ارجوك ضع نفس مكان الاخر...
 الرب يباركك اخى و ينير قلبك.


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا بس المسلمين الحقيقة عندهم مواهب جمة يعنى شعب مبدع بصراحة مقسمين نفسهم بنظام شديد شوية يفجرو ويحرقو ويدبحو والشوية الباقيين يجو يعتذرو ويدونا محاضرات فى الحب والتسامح والانسانية *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> . ربنا يرحم الشهداء واسف لو كنت ضايقت حضرتك


 
*اى شهداء ؟ المسيحيين الكفرة ؟ الكافر لاتجوز الرحمة عليه راجع دينك كويس *


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

لولز لبكره الصبح ايوا انا متفق مع واحد يفجر والتانى كان بيحرق وانا دورى اهدى 

ممتاز استمرى 




Nancy2 قال:


> *لا بس المسلمين الحقيقة عندهم مواهب جمة يعنى شعب مبدع بصراحة مقسمين نفسهم بنظام شديد شوية يفجرو ويحرقو ويدبحو والشوية الباقيين يجو يعتذرو ويدونا محاضرات فى الحب والتسامح والانسانية *


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

انا عايز اعرف انا كمسلم عادى هدخل الجنه ولا النار ولا مش هدخل حاجه خالص

كل واحد عنده معتقده بيكفر اللى مش بيامن بيه 
يعنى والله اعلم اكيد انتى كمان بتقولى عليا 
كافر او غير مومن او اى حاجه 



Nancy2 قال:


> *اى شهداء ؟ المسيحيين الكفرة ؟ الكافر لاتجوز الرحمة عليه راجع دينك كويس *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الجاحد قال:


> لولز لبكره الصبح ايوا انا متفق مع واحد يفجر والتانى كان بيحرق وانا دورى اهدى
> 
> ممتاز استمرى


 
*عايز ايه ؟*


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب يا اخى انا هسألك برضه بدافع وطنى *
> *هجردك للحظات من كونك مسلم وهكلمك كمصرى حيادى واقف ع الحدود*
> *هل انت شايف اى ظلم واقع ع المسيحيين ف مصر من بببببببببعض المسلمين ولا الحياه ورديه والمعامله فله ودى مجرد تهيؤااات وهس هس بيجى من وقت للتانى للمسيحيين ويجب علاجهم ؟؟*


 ارجعى للمشاركه الاولى بتاعتى وانتى هتعرفى انى كتبت ده فعلا ...وبعديين ماهو الحكام اللى قبل كده كانو بيظلموا الشعب كله يعنى الشعب كله  اصلا كان مضهد ان شاء الله الامور دى تتحل   (مصر ان شاء الله هتكون مثال للمواطنه والتقدم ان شاء الله قولوا امين )


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




الجاحد قال:


> انا عايز اعرف انا كمسلم عادى هدخل الجنه ولا النار ولا مش هدخل حاجه خالص
> 
> كل واحد عنده معتقده بيكفر اللى مش بيامن بيه
> يعنى والله اعلم اكيد انتى كمان بتقولى عليا
> كافر او غير مومن او اى حاجه


 
*عايز ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا سألتك عايز ايه ؟*


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مش عاوز بس بلاش نظرية الموامره فى الحوار دى 
يعنى لمجرد انى بتكلم يبقى انا متفق مع ناس يفجروا وانا اهدى 

خلينا فى اطار الحوار وبلاش نطلع بره موضوعنا الاساسى




Nancy2 قال:


> *عايز ايه ؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طلب صلاة من اجل سلام مصر*​
> 
> *ساريت نرفع قلوبنا من أجل مصر ومن أجل شهداؤنا الأقباط*​


أميين يا رب... نصلى إليك يا ابنا الذى فى السماء.... نشكرك على كل التجارب التى  تقربنا إليك اكثر و اكثر...متئكدين ان كل من اسلم روحه فقد اسلم روحه بين يديك الحنونه  يا حبيب القلب... إشفى قلوبنا..تمجد يا رب و عزينا.... إنشر سلامك على مصر و العالم كله يا رأيس السلام يا نور العالم..... نحول نظرنا إليك.. نحن العزل من السلاح فلم تترك لنا اسلحه إلا سلاح الإمان بك و الصلاه لك.... انت ملجأنا يا رب... لا نطلب معاقبتهم.. لا يا رب نطلب لمست يدك الساحره التى تخلق قلوب جديده... إشفيهم يا رب... إفتح عيونهم يا رب... إفتح اذهانهم يا رب.. عرفهم طريقق يا قدير... و لا تترك خرافك والمتبدده و التائها... اجمعنى حولك يا راعينا الصالح.... و إنشر محبتك و تسامحك فى القلوب.


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*المشكله بجد اننا فقدنا لغة الحوار 
لغاية امبارح كنت مصدقه انه ف مسلمين حاسيين باوجاعنا بجد 
لكن صدمتى كانت كبيره اوووى فيهم 
واللى يوجع بجد اكتر من انك تشوف مسلم شمتان وفرحان فيك وبيتمنالك كل يوم مصيبه 
انك تلاقى مسلم بينكر انه بيحصلك حاجه اساسا 
لينا رب غضبه مخيف ع اللى بيمس شعره من ولاده
تعرفوه ؟؟*


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

عايز اعرف حاجه واحده بس ايه هى المطالب الاساسيه للمسيحين 



Nancy2 قال:


> *عايز ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا سألتك عايز ايه ؟*


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ربنا يرحم الشهداء واسف لو كنت ضايقت حضرتك


لا مضايقا و لا حاجه الرب يشفى و يطيب و يعزى القلوب ..اولا طبعا اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك فى وصت إخوتك..معلش حضرتك جيت فى وقت صعب و ممكن اصغر كلمه تستفز اى شخص ارجوك ضع نفس مكان الاخر...
الرب يباركك اخى و ينير قلبك.[/QUOTE]
شكرا على الدعاء الجميل ويارب ينير طريق مصر للخروج من كبوتها (ربنا يحفظك )


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الجاحد قال:


> مش عاوز بس بلاش نظرية الموامره فى الحوار دى
> يعنى لمجرد انى بتكلم يبقى انا متفق مع ناس يفجروا وانا اهدى
> 
> خلينا فى اطار الحوار وبلاش نطلع بره موضوعنا الاساسى


 
*مؤامرة ايه ؟ هو فى حد بيتكلم فى مؤامرات غيركو ليل نهار ؟ وايادى خفية وايادى بطيخية تريد العبث فى نسيج الامة المصرية *
*هبل *
*خليك انت فى اطار الحوار وبلاش كلام فاضى ملوش معنا يحرق دمنا اكتر *
*المسلم اللى بجد  حاسس بجد هو اللى يجى ويقول ايوة احنا فعلا غلطنا فى حقكوا لينا 40000 سنة بنغلط فيكو انتو عندكو حق *
*لكن يجى يكلمنا عن الحب والتسامح والسلام اللى عمركو ماعرفتوه ولا شوفتوه لا مش هنسكت مرفوض *


----------



## AdmanTios (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



الجاحد قال:


> عايز اعرف حاجه واحده بس ايه هى المطالب الاساسيه للمسيحين



الاخ الفاضل .................... سلام و نعمة رب المجد

أنت شايف إيه
بمعني من خلال رؤيتك للأوضاع
ماذا تسمع عن المطالب الاساسيه للمسيحين ؟؟؟؟

ننتظر


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

يا رب احمى لينا مصر


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




الجاحد قال:


> عايز اعرف حاجه واحده بس ايه هى المطالب الاساسيه للمسيحين



*اقولك انا بقى ايه مطالبنا عند الساده اولى الامر
عاوزين كنايسننا متتحرقش ولا تتهد وللو حصل ع ايد مختل تحصل عداله نشوف مجرم بيتقدم للمحاكمه
عاوزين ولادنا يعيشوا ف سلام وامان ولما ينزلوا يروحوا كنيسه منفكرش يا ترى هيرجعوا ونشوفهم تانى ولا هيبقوا مجرد صور اشلاء ع صفحات النت 
عاوزين نعيش بكرامه ومن غير ضغط عالى من كلام وتصريحات الشيوخ والسلفيين اللى يحرم السلام والتحيه واللى بيهدر دمنا واللى بيقرر مصيرنا وكأننا شوية حيوانات ف حظيرة سيادته
كتير ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




الجاحد قال:


> عايز اعرف حاجه واحده بس ايه هى المطالب الاساسيه للمسيحين


 
*لا ياسلام بجد؟ تصدق المسيحيين مش ليهم اى حق يطلبو اى حاجة ديه عالم كفرة ياراجل مش كفاية انكم سايبلنا الهوا والاكسجين علشان نتنفس ؟ احنا هنطمع فى اكتر من كده ؟*
*تفتكر انت المسيحيين هيكونو عايزين ايه ؟*

*طلب اخير من الادارة رجاء وقف قبول عضويات المسلمين مؤقتا لغاية ما الايام ديه تعدى على خير علشان مش يحرقو دمنا اكتر من كده *


----------



## bob (10 أكتوبر 2011)

> عايز اعرف حاجه واحده بس ايه هى المطالب الاساسيه للمسيحين


*المطلب الاول و الاخير ليا مش عايز حد يجيب ليا حقي و لا انا طبعا حجيب حقي انا بس نفسي اشوفكم حتعملوا ايه قدام ايد ربنا لما تتدخل " مخيف هو الوقوع في يدي الله الحي" *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



الجاحد قال:


> انا عايز اعرف انا كمسلم عادى هدخل الجنه ولا النار ولا مش هدخل حاجه خالص
> 
> كل واحد عنده معتقده بيكفر اللى مش بيامن بيه
> يعنى والله اعلم اكيد انتى كمان بتقولى عليا
> كافر او غير مومن او اى حاجه


 
 الحكم هو حكم الله ليس من حقنا ان نحكم عليك يا اخى....من يحكم من البشر على الاخر هيكون ظالم لإنه يحكم على الظاهر فقط و لهذا لم يضع الله الحكم فى يد البشر...


يعقوب 4 :  11
*لا تدينوا قريبكم*
11لا يتكَلَّمْ بَعضُكُم على بَعضٍ بالسُّوءِ، أيُّها الإخوَةُ، لأنَّ مَنْ يتكَلَّمُ بِالسُّوءِ على أخيهِ أو يَدينُ أخاهُ يتكَلَّمُ بِالسُّوءِ على الشَّريعةِ ويَدينُ الشَّريعةَ. وإذا كُنتَ تَدينُ الشَّريعةَ، فما أنتَ عامِلٌ بِها، بَل دَيّانِ لها. *12هُناكَ مُشتَرِعٌ واحدٌ ودَيّانِ واحدٌ،* وهوَ الذي يَقدِرُ أنْ يُخلِّصَ وأنْ يُهلِكَ. فمَنْ تكونُ أنتَ لِتَدينَ قَريبَكَ؟

*روميه 2: 1*
*دينونة الله*
لذلِكَ لا عُذْرَ لكَ أيُا كُنتَ، يا مَنْ يَدينُ الآخَرينَ ويَعمَلُ أعمالَهُم، لأنَّكَ حينَ تَدينُهُم تَدينُ نَفسَكَ. 2ونَحنُ نَعلَمُ أنَّ الله يَدينُ بِالعدلِ مَنْ يَعمَلُ مِثلَ هذِهِ الأعمالِ. 3وأنتَ، يا مَنْ يَدينُ الذينَ يَعمَلونَها ويَفعلُ مِثلَهُم، أتَظُنُّ أنَّكَ تَنجو مِنْ دَينونَةِ الله؟ 4أم إنَّكَ تَستَهينُ بِعَظيمِ رأفتِهِ وصَبرِهِ واَحتمالِهِ، غَيرَ عارِفٍ أنَّ الله يُريدُ بِرأْفَتِهِ أنْ يَقودَكَ إلى التَّوبَةِ؟ 5ولكنَّكَ بِقساوَةِ قَلبِكَ وعِنادِكَ تَجمعُ لِنَفسِكَ غَضَبًا لِيومِ الغَضَبِ، حينَ تَنكَشِفُ دَينونَةُ الله العادِلَةُ، 6فيُجازي كُلَ واحدٍ بأعمالِهِ، 7إمَّا بِالحياةِ الأبدِيَّةِ لِمَنْ يُواظِبونَ على العَمَلِ الصّالِحِ ويَسْعَوْنَ إلى المَجدِ والكَرامَةِ والبَقاءِ، 8وإمَّا بالغَضَبِ والسُّخْطِ على المُتَمَرِّدينَ الذينَ يَرفُضونَ الحقَ ويَنقادونَ لِلباطِلِ. 9والوَيلُ والعَذابُ لِكُلِّ إنسانٍ يعمَلُ الشَّرَ مِنَ اليَهودِ أوّلاً ثُمَ اليونانيّينَ، 10والمَجْدُ والكَرامةُ والسَّلامُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَعمَلُ الخَيرَ مِنَ اليَهودِ أوّلاً ثُمَ اليونانيّينَ، 11لأنَّ الله لا يُحابي أحدًا. 12فالذينَ خَطِئوا وهُمْ بِغيرِ شريعةِ موسى، فَبِغيرِ شريعةِ موسى يَهلِكونَ. والذينَ خَطِئوا ولَهُم شريعةُ موسى، فبِشريعةِ موسى يُدانُونَ. 13وما الذينَ يَسمَعونَ كلامَ الشَّريعةِ هُمُ الأبرارُ عِندَ الله، بَلِ الذينَ يَعمَلونَ بأحكامِ الشَّريعةِ هُم الذينَ يَتَبرَّرونَ. *14فغَير اليَهودِ مِنَ الأُمَمِ، الذينَ بلا شريعةٍ، إذا عَمِلوا بالفِطرةِ ما تأمُرُ بِه الشريعةُ، كانوا شريعةً لأنفُسِهِم، معَ أنَّهُم بِلا شَريعةٍ. 15فيُـثبِتونَ أنَّ ما تأمُرُ بِه الشريعةُ مكتوبٌ في قُلوبِهِم وتَشهَدُ لهُم ضمائِرُهُم وأفكارُهُم، فهيَ مرَّةً تَتَّهِمُهم ومرَّةً تُدافِـعُ**عَنهُم*. ُ16وسيَظهَرُ هذا كُلُّهُ، كما أُبشِّرُكُم بِه، يومَ يَدينُ الله بِالمَسيحِ يَسوعَ خفايا القُلوبِ.

اوئمن يا رب إنك المشرع الوحيد العادل و أوئمن بعدلك.​


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *المشكله بجد اننا فقدنا لغة الحوار *
> *لغاية امبارح كنت مصدقه انه ف مسلمين حاسيين باوجاعنا بجد *
> *لكن صدمتى كانت كبيره اوووى فيهم *
> *واللى يوجع بجد اكتر من انك تشوف مسلم شمتان وفرحان فيك وبيتمنالك كل يوم مصيبه *
> ...


 استحلفك بكل ما تؤمنين به ان تقراى مشاركاتى وترى ان اعرف ان هناك حقوق للمسيحيين ولكن هذه ضمن سياسه فتره كان الكل يعانى فيها ومضهد كان لايستطيع احد ان يدخل قسم الشرطه .. اختى .. . 
يارب احمى مصر ونور الطريق (قولى امين )


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

تمام انا عايز حوار كده 
انا شايف ان فى حاجه غلط بتحصل فى مصر عموما 

انا كتمت صوت التلفزيون عشان مسمعش المذيع 
وقعدت اتفرج بس ناس بتضرب فى بعض بشكل همجى 

والجزيره جايبه عربيات عسكريه بتتحرق 
وناس ميته واتوبيس بيتكسر 

الصبح سمعت واحد بيقول الجيش غلطان 
بعديها اتصل واحد وقال الناس غلطانين 

نفسى افهم الكلام ده بدا امتا انا لحد الساعه 4 كنت بتفرج على الاخبار 
قالوا مظاهره سلميه جايت من العمل لقيت الدنيا بالشكل ده 


وناس بتقول احنا مش واخدين حقنا 
فكنت عايز اعرف المطالب ايه
انا بقالى اسبوع متابع الطيارين والسواقين وكليات الطب 
اعتصمات  

كنت عايز اعرف ايه هى المطالب دى 



Medhat Botros قال:


> الاخ الفاضل .................... سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> 
> أنت شايف إيه
> بمعني من خلال رؤيتك للأوضاع
> ...


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الجاحد قال:


> يا رب احمى لينا مصر


 اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*اهئ اهئ اهئ تصدقو ياجماعة انا هعيط بجد مشاركات المسلمين اللى بتخر حب وانسانية خلتنى مش قادرة امسك دموعى وخلصت مناديل البلد ومناخيرى سابت ومش قادرة اسيطر عليها من كتر العياط *
*واكتشفت قد ايه انا انسانة مسيحية كافرة فعلا وناكرة للجميل وقد ايه هما ملايكة وبيحبونا بجد *
*انى استغفر الله ياجماعة ,اهئ اهئ اهئ الحقينى يادونا المناديل خلصت :crying::crying:*


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

تمام بس انا مسلم يعنى فى امل اخش الجنه عندك وانا مسلم ؟ لو فى امل يا ريت تقول ؟




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الحكم هو حكم الله ليس من حقنا ان نحكم عليك يا اخى....من يحكم من البشر على الاخر هيكون ظالم لإنه يحكم على الظاهر فقط و لهذا لم يضع الله الحكم فى يد البشر...
> 
> 
> يعقوب 4 : 11
> ...


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اهئ اهئ اهئ تصدقو ياجماعة انا هعيط بجد مشاركات المسلمين اللى بتخر حب وانسانية خلتنى مش قادرة امسك دموعى وخلصت مناديل البلد ومناخيرى سابت ومش قادرة اسيطر عليها من كتر العياط *
> *واكتشفت قد ايه انا انسانة مسيحية كافرة فعلا وناكرة للجميل وقد ايه هما ملايكة وبيحبونا بجد *
> *انى استغفر الله ياجماعة ,اهئ اهئ اهئ الحقينى يادونا المناديل خلصت :crying::crying:*


----------



## bob (10 أكتوبر 2011)

> *المطلب  الاول و الاخير ليا مش عايز حد يجيب ليا حقي و لا انا طبعا حجيب حقي انا بس  نفسي اشوفكم حتعملوا ايه قدام ايد ربنا لما تتدخل " مخيف هو الوقوع في يدي  الله الحي" *


*رغم انك رديت علي كله و تجاهلت ردي بس اصريت اعيدوا تاني عليك علشان تفتكرها كويس قريب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> استحلفك بكل ما تؤمنين به ان تقراى مشاركاتى وترى ان اعرف ان هناك حقوق للمسيحيين ولكن هذه ضمن سياسه فتره كان الكل يعانى فيها ومضهد كان لايستطيع احد ان يدخل قسم الشرطه .. اختى .. .
> يارب احمى مصر ونور الطريق (قولى امين )



*واهى الفتره اللى هى شماعة الكل خلصت وراحت لحالها
ومن بعد الثوره واحوال الاقباط من سىء لاسوأ
يا اخى لازم تعترف انه اذا كان المسلم مظلوم لانه مصرى مره فالمسيحى مظلوم مرتين مره لانه مصرى ومره لانه مسيحى 
نفسى كل مسلم يقعد مع نفسه ويفكر كويس ف اللى بيحصل يمكن يفوق لشىء كان مخفى عنه ويقول كلمة حق*


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *اقولك انا بقى ايه مطالبنا عند الساده اولى الامر*
> *عاوزين كنايسننا متتحرقش ولا تتهد وللو حصل ع ايد مختل تحصل عداله نشوف مجرم بيتقدم للمحاكمه*
> *عاوزين ولادنا يعيشوا ف سلام وامان ولما ينزلوا يروحوا كنيسه منفكرش يا ترى هيرجعوا ونشوفهم تانى ولا هيبقوا مجرد صور اشلاء ع صفحات النت *
> *عاوزين نعيش بكرامه ومن غير ضغط عالى من كلام وتصريحات الشيوخ والسلفيين اللى يحرم السلام والتحيه واللى بيهدر دمنا واللى بيقرر مصيرنا وكأننا شوية حيوانات ف حظيرة سيادته*
> *كتير ؟؟*


كل الكلام ده حقك .بس الشيوخ والسلفيين (ده تجميع فى الحكم )...


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




الجاحد قال:


> تمام انا عايز حوار كده
> انا شايف ان فى حاجه غلط بتحصل فى مصر عموما
> 
> انا كتمت صوت التلفزيون عشان مسمعش المذيع
> ...


 
*شوف يا ابنى انت تجيب حباية مستكة وحباية مش مستكة ماشى وعودين قصب مسوسين وشنب صرصار مات محروق بس يكون محروق  فى كنيسة ها مش فى اى حته وتجيب زعبوط العفريت وتحطهم فى منديل وتحط تحت راسك بليل وتنام على جنبك اليمين هتصحى الصبح زى الفل وهتعرف كل حاجة وحالة الاسئلة اللى عندك ديه هتنهتى وهتعرف بأذن ربنا المسيحين دول عايزين ايه *
*اصل المسيحين دول بير غويط متفهمش كده هما عايزين ايه ؟ يعنى مفيش حد عارف ولافاهم هما عايزين ايه بالظبط حاجة غامضة غامضة يعنى مطالبهم غامضة وسرية للغاية *
*هههههههه بجد انت عسل مش بهزر انت عسل فعلا هههههههههههه ضحكتنى :yahoo:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




الجاحد قال:


> تمام انا عايز حوار كده
> انا شايف ان فى حاجه غلط بتحصل فى مصر عموما
> 
> انا كتمت صوت التلفزيون عشان مسمعش المذيع
> ...



*اخى الجاحد لو فاتتك مباراه مهمه 
بنحكم ع مستوى كل فريق لعب ازاى
مش من النتيجه ؟؟
شوف نتيجة معركة امبارح وانت تعرف انهى فريق اللى افترا ع الفريق التانى 
ع فكره المطالب عرضتها ف مشاركه سابقه *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الجاحد قال:


>


 
*ميرسى ميرسى بجد*
*شوفتو ياجماعة ياكفرة يانصارى الوحدة الوطنية اللى انتو عايزين تخربوها بمطالبكم اللا مشروعة ؟ يعنى الاخ مسلم وجايبلى علبة مناديل كاملة علشان اعيط فيها براحتى *
*ياسلام ؟ شوف الحب الفظيع ياولاد *
*بس قولى ياولدى المناديل ديه فيها جمرة خبيثة ولا سارس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*علشان ابقى عارفه هموت بأيه بردو :yahoo:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> كل الكلام ده حقك .بس الشيوخ والسلفيين (ده تجميع فى الحكم )...



*مفيش تجميع ولا حاجه
انا شرحت انهى نوع من الشيوخ اقصد ف باقى العباره
شيوخ الفتاوى والتحريض واثارة الفتن بالتأكيد *

*اللى يحرم السلام والتحيه واللى بيهدر دمنا واللى بيقرر مصيرنا وكأننا شوية حيوانات ف حظيرة سيادته
كتير ؟؟ *


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

جميل جداا محدش يرضى ان دور عباده تتهد 
ونفس الوقت بامن 
ان من قتل نفسنا فكانما قتل الناس جميعا
ومن احياها فكانما احيا الناس جميعا 

ومش هقعود اقول كتير الوطنيه والكلام ده 

انما مكنش فيه اى لازمه للمشهد اللى شوفناه امبارح 
ناس فوق كوبرى سته اكتوبر بتحدف مولتوف 
وناس بتحرق عربيات 


لا اليفط دى مترفعتش فى التحرير مع المطالب التانيه فى مظاهره مليونيه 

مش لازم نعمل مظاهره مخصوصه ونقول مظاهرت الاقباط 



انا معاك بخصوص دور العباده ومعاك انا لازم كل منطقه يحصر عدد المسيحين فيها ويتم عمل عدد من الكنائس يكفيهم من حيث العدد ​ 



Dona Nabil قال:


> *اقولك انا بقى ايه مطالبنا عند الساده اولى الامر*
> *عاوزين كنايسننا متتحرقش ولا تتهد وللو حصل ع ايد مختل تحصل عداله نشوف مجرم بيتقدم للمحاكمه*
> *عاوزين ولادنا يعيشوا ف سلام وامان ولما ينزلوا يروحوا كنيسه منفكرش يا ترى هيرجعوا ونشوفهم تانى ولا هيبقوا مجرد صور اشلاء ع صفحات النت *
> *عاوزين نعيش بكرامه ومن غير ضغط عالى من كلام وتصريحات الشيوخ والسلفيين اللى يحرم السلام والتحيه واللى بيهدر دمنا واللى بيقرر مصيرنا وكأننا شوية حيوانات ف حظيرة سيادته*
> *كتير ؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



الجاحد قال:


> تمام بس انا مسلم يعنى فى امل اخش الجنه عندك وانا مسلم ؟ لو فى امل يا ريت تقول ؟


من انا حتى تسئلنى!!
 اخى صدقنى اصلى لك و ابكى لربى كل يوم ان تنول خلاصه....
 ادعوك ان تسئل هذا السوئال لربك مباشرتا...فما اهميت حكمى على حضرتك...انا إنسانه مثلك و لى اخطائى بما إنى بشر.....
 و لكنى ادعوك من كل قلبى و انت ساجد تكلم مع ربك و إسئله..إطلب منه ان يعرفك عليه... و هو قادر ان يرد عليك...مباشرتا!!


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *واهى الفتره اللى هى شماعة الكل خلصت وراحت لحالها*
> *ومن بعد الثوره واحوال الاقباط من سىء لاسوأ*
> *يا اخى لازم تعترف انه اذا كان المسلم مظلوم لانه مصرى مره فالمسيحى مظلوم مرتين مره لانه مصرى ومره لانه مسيحى *
> *نفسى كل مسلم يقعد مع نفسه ويفكر كويس ف اللى بيحصل يمكن يفوق لشىء كان مخفى عنه ويقول كلمة حق*


 يعنى ينفع نقارن تجربه عمرها 8 شهور بفتره حكم عمرها 30 سنه من حيث النتايج مينفعش  كده كاننا بنقول حسنى مبارك كان افضل والمصرى كان مظلوم . الظالم  مكنش بيفرق بين نوبى ولابحراوى ومسلم ومسيحى ولا ملحد  . ان شاء الله كلو ياخد حقه ويلتزم بواجباته واللى يتعداها القانون يحاسبه ...


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

على فكره الناس كلها محترم وملتزمه باداب الحوار ومحدش بيسخر هنا من حد الا انتى فكره 
احترمى الناس اللى بتكلم شويه 




Nancy2 قال:


> *ميرسى ميرسى بجد*
> *شوفتو ياجماعة ياكفرة يانصارى الوحدة الوطنية اللى انتو عايزين تخربوها بمطالبكم اللا مشروعة ؟ يعنى الاخ مسلم وجايبلى علبة مناديل كاملة علشان اعيط فيها براحتى *
> *ياسلام ؟ شوف الحب الفظيع ياولاد *
> *بس قولى ياولدى المناديل ديه فيها جمرة خبيثة ولا سارس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *علشان ابقى عارفه هموت بأيه بردو :yahoo:*


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *مفيش تجميع ولا حاجه*
> *انا شرحت انهى نوع من الشيوخ اقصد ف باقى العباره*
> *شيوخ الفتاوى والتحريض واثارة الفتن بالتأكيد *
> 
> ...


 اوك كده تمام ... مخدتش بالى


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

رد جميل جداا بس برده ممكن ولا لا اخش الجنه عندكم ؟



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> من انا حتى تسئلنى!!
> اخى صدقنى اصلى لك و ابكى لربى كل يوم ان تنول خلاصه....
> ادعوك ان تسئل هذا السوئال لربك مباشرتا...فما اهميت حكمى على حضرتك...انا إنسانه مثلك و لى اخطائى بما إنى بشر.....
> و لكنى ادعوك من كل قلبى و انت ساجد تكلم مع ربك و إسئله..إطلب منه ان يعرفك عليه... و هو قادر ان يرد عليك...مباشرتا!!


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الجاحد قال:


> على فكره الناس كلها محترم وملتزمه باداب الحوار ومحدش بيسخر هنا من حد الا انتى فكره
> احترمى الناس اللى بتكلم شويه


 
*ههههههههههههه ما انا كافرة بقى هتقول ايه *
*قصدك ايه يا استاذ جاحد ؟ ان انا مش محترمة ؟؟؟؟؟ *
*ما علينا *
*ماشى ندخل فى حوار اتفضل تحاور ياسيدى الفاضل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




الجاحد قال:


> جميل جداا محدش يرضى ان دور عباده تتهد
> ونفس الوقت بامن
> ان من قتل نفسنا فكانما قتل الناس جميعا
> ومن احياها فكانما احيا الناس جميعا
> ...



*هو ده كل اللى انت شوفته ناس بتحدف مش عارف ايه من فوق الكوبرى 
شوفتهم داقين  صليب ف ايديهم ؟؟ اتأكدت انهم مسيحيين ؟؟
شوفت نتيجة المعركه امبارح كانت لصالح مين ؟؟
فكر قبل ما ترد ان ردك ده لازم يرضى ضميرك ومن قبله دينك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> يعنى ينفع نقارن تجربه عمرها 8 شهور بفتره حكم عمرها 30 سنه من حيث النتايج مينفعش  كده كاننا بنقول حسنى مبارك كان افضل والمصرى كان مظلوم . الظالم  مكنش بيفرق بين نوبى ولابحراوى ومسلم ومسيحى ولا ملحد  . ان شاء الله كلو ياخد حقه ويلتزم بواجباته واللى يتعداها القانون يحاسبه ...



*يعنى انت حصرت ظلم المسيحى كله ف نظام سياسى فاسد ؟؟
اعتقد انك محتاج تراجع افكارك شويه 
محتاج تحكم ضميرك الانسانى 
انصحك علشان تتعرف ع الوضع اكتر انك تروح موقع اليوم السابع وتقرا تعليقات شباب المسلمين ع الاحداث وتعال تانى وسمعنى رأيك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> اوك كده تمام ... مخدتش بالى



*ولا يهمك 
مسلمين كتير غيرك برضه لسه مش واخدين بالهم ..*


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مقولتش انك مش محترمه انا بقول نحترم اداب الحوار ومش معنى انا انا معتنق معتقد وانتى معتنقه معتقد تانى يبقى نسخر من بعض 

( *لا يسخر قوم* من *قوم* عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم) 

وصدقينى زى ما فى مسلم متشدد فى مسيحى متشدد ومفيش داعى نذكر امثال 


احنا دلوقتى فقط نقرب وجهات النظر عسى ان نتفق على شى 




Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه ما انا كافرة بقى هتقول ايه *
> *قصدك ايه يا استاذ جاحد ؟ ان انا مش محترمة ؟؟؟؟؟ *
> *ما علينا *
> *ماشى ندخل فى حوار اتفضل تحاور ياسيدى الفاضل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




الجاحد قال:


> رد جميل جداا بس برده ممكن ولا لا اخش الجنه عندكم ؟



*اخى الجاحد ده مش موضوعنا نهائى
والمسيحى لا يتبع سياسة تكفير غيره
نحن نؤمن ان الدين هو علاقة الانسان بربه 
فاهمنى ؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو ده كل اللى انت شوفته ناس بتحدف مش عارف ايه من فوق الكوبرى
> شوفتهم داقين  صليب ف ايديهم ؟؟ اتأكدت انهم مسيحيين ؟؟
> شوفت نتيجة المعركه امبارح كانت لصالح مين ؟؟
> فكر قبل ما ترد ان ردك ده لازم يرضى ضميرك ومن قبله دينك *


لا هو كدة دينه ودين اهله راضى  
واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة 
24 قتيل بس على ايد الجيش الاسلامى 
والمسلمين دلوقتى  بيهتفولهم قدام ماسبيرو اهم اهم اهم ابطال اكتوبر اهم 
ولو كملت مشي لغايه مستشفى القبطى والكاتدرائيه هتلاقى الجثث  كتير والعياط كتير 
بس دة كله مش مهم دول حدفوا مولتوف من فوق كوبرى اكتوبر نزل سقطا على الجيش قدام ماسبيرو 
كلام اهبل وتافه وميصدقهوش غير متخلف عقليا او حد مش لاقى مبرر ينضف صورته الوسخه قدام الناس


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

بص انا مش عايز عضويتى تتطرد 

انا هسالك سوال الجيش اللى كان بينضرب امبارح ده مش اكيد كان فيه اشخاص مسيحين ومسلمين 

واعتقد انا والله ربنا يعلم تالمت قد ايه لما شوفت منظر الضحايا والمصابين 

ووالله اخويا بيخدم فى الجيش والمفروض انه ينزل اجازه النهار ده ووالله احنا قالقنين عليه جداا 


انا ميرضنيش كانسان مسلم او مسيحى اشوف المنظر اللى كان امبارح موجود 

وبلاش تقول ان المسيحين مضربوش وان البلطجيه هما اللى ضربوا 

الطرفين اخطاو بس لازم نعرف مين اللى بدا المواجهات دى 

اعتقد انت عارف ان ديما البادى اظلم 



Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو ده كل اللى انت شوفته ناس بتحدف مش عارف ايه من فوق الكوبرى *
> *شوفتهم داقين صليب ف ايديهم ؟؟ اتأكدت انهم مسيحيين ؟؟*
> *شوفت نتيجة المعركه امبارح كانت لصالح مين ؟؟*
> *فكر قبل ما ترد ان ردك ده لازم يرضى ضميرك ومن قبله دينك *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الجاحد قال:


> انا مقولتش انك مش محترمه انا بقول نحترم اداب الحوار ومش معنى انا انا معتنق معتقد وانتى معتنقه معتقد تانى يبقى نسخر من بعض
> 
> ( *لا يسخر قوم* من *قوم* عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم)
> 
> ...


 
*قبل مانتحاور نتفق الاول بلاش شعارات كدابة وكلام فاضى يحرق الدم *
*ثانيا بالنسبة للتشدد هقولك كلمة قالها قداسة البابا شنودة لما سألوه عن الارهاب فى المسيحية والتطرف فيها *
*قال يوجد فرق بين تطرف وتشدد الفكر وبين تطرف السلاح *
*فهمتنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لايوجد مسيحى حقيقى ارهابى وقبل ماتقول عارفه هتقول هتلر وموسولينى وبوش وجورباتشوف والامثلة اللى صدت من كتر الاستخدام *
*وانا اقولك المسيحى الحقيقى لايمكن يكون ارهابى لانه ببساطة لايوجد شرعية يستند عليها فى الكتاب المقدس و لايوجد نصوص تحرضه على الارهاب وقتل وتكفير الاخر لمجرد انه مختلف عنه *
*لا تظهر نفسك فى مظهر المظلوم انا مش بكلمك كده لانك مسلم ومختلف عنى فى المعتقد انا بكلمك كده لانك بتلف وتدور وبتخفى الحقيقة اللى واضحة زى عين الشمس *
*انا مش بكرهك لانك مسلم لان انا بتبع السيد المسيح رئيس السلام اللى وصانا ان حتى اعداءنا نحبهم ,فيه حد تانى عاش على وش الارض وصى الناس يحبو اعدائهم ؟ تفتكر واحد مسيحى عارف كتابة المقدس اللى بيقول احبوا اعدائكم ممكن يطلع ارهابى ويفجر نفسه فى جامع ؟*
*زى ماقال السيد المسيح اسمع كلام سيدك المسيح اللى هتوقف قدام عرشه فى يوم من الايام تقدم حساب عن نفسك وانا خايفة عليك من اليوم ده *
*بيقول يامرائى اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك وحينئذ تبصر جيدا ان تخرج القذى من عين اخيك *

*ربنا يسوع المسيح رئيس السلام يفتح عينيك وقلبك لنوره العجيب قبل فوات الاوان *


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

عارف يا استاذ انا عندى قريبى هنا فى البيت لمجرد انه كان مربى دقنه وكان بينزل يصلى فى المسجد وهو موظف حكومى 

اتاخد لمدة خمس سنين معرفناش عنه اى حاجه
وهو صدقنى كان اغلب من الغلب ولا ليه فى السياسه 

انا مش هختزل الظلم فى الدوله طبعا لان ده مش الواقع الواقع بيقول ان الجانب المسيحى وقع عليه ظلم طبعا فى تفجيرات القديسين وشباب زى الورد مات هناك واحداث كتير حصلت من الجانب بيقال عليه انه مسلم 


صدقنى زى ما انا ما اختزلتش الظلم فى النظام انت كمان متختذلش العنف فى الاسلام 
وانا مش هدافع عن دينى دلوقتى عشان منقلبش الحوار بتاعنا للدين  


لان الدين برءى من اى حاجه بتحصل دلوقتى 






Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى انت حصرت ظلم المسيحى كله ف نظام سياسى فاسد ؟؟*
> *اعتقد انك محتاج تراجع افكارك شويه *
> *محتاج تحكم ضميرك الانسانى *
> *انصحك علشان تتعرف ع الوضع اكتر انك تروح موقع اليوم السابع وتقرا تعليقات شباب المسلمين ع الاحداث وتعال تانى وسمعنى رأيك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*




الجاحد قال:


> بص انا مش عايز عضويتى تتطرد
> 
> انا هسالك سوال الجيش اللى كان بينضرب امبارح ده مش اكيد كان فيه اشخاص مسيحين ومسلمين
> 
> ...



*اخى الجاحد الطرد عندنا مش بالمزاج ولا هو استعراض سلطه وعضلات 
ف قوانيين بتحكمنا وضماير بتملى علينا نعمل ايه 
المهم مش من اداب الحوار انى اسألك اسئله ترد عليا باسئله تانيه بعيده عن اسئلتى 
رد عليا الاول وهرد عليك متخافش مش هتجاهل كلامك *


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

تمام جداا اتفق معاك تمام فى حكاية الشعرات الكدابه والكلام الفاضى وانتى كمان نفس الكلام 

اتفق معاك فى ان فى فرق بين التشدد والتطرف كبير جداا 
التشدد الالتزام التام بالتعليم 
التطرف هو فهم التعاليم بطريقه غلط 

اما عن كلمة لا يوجد مسيحى حقيقى هرد على نفسك رد جميل جداا وهو مفيش مسلم حقيقى ارهابى 

وبما انك سبقتينى ان بوش  وامثاله مش مسيحين حقيقين هسيبك انتى ترضى على نفسك بنفس النظام ومش هتكلم عن العراق او الشيشان او البوسنه والهرسك >>>>>>

هقولك بس لو انتى عايزه تقلبى الحوار دينى هقول يبقى تصبرى نخلص من موضوعنا الاساسى واللى انا شايف ان فى مصالح وسياسه هى اللى بتديروا 

وانا برضوا مش فاهم لو انا مش مظلوم يبقى انتى اكيد شوفتينى امبارح ماسك رجل كرسى وا ايد ماشه وبضرب معاهم مش بعيد 


واما عن اللف والدوران فى انا مش بحب اللف وادور عشان ابين وجهة نظرى انا كلامى واضح جداا  

عارف ايه اللف والدوران الحقيقى لما تلاقينى ماشى فى مظاهره بقول مسلم ومسيحى ايد واحده هقول دى مظاهرات ضحك على الدقون 


انا راجل واضح جداا فى كلامى لكم دينكم ولى دينى 
بس فى قواعد وقوانين لازم تتحط عشان نعرف نتعايش مع بعض 


وبما انا السيد المسيح قال كده احبوا اداكم فاكيد 
محدش بيسخر من اعدائه فى الحوار 

وياريت نستمر بنفس اسلوب الكلام 






Nancy2 قال:


> *قبل مانتحاور نتفق الاول بلاش شعارات كدابة وكلام فاضى يحرق الدم *
> *ثانيا بالنسبة للتشدد هقولك كلمة قالها قداسة البابا شنودة لما سألوه عن الارهاب فى المسيحية والتطرف فيها *
> *قال يوجد فرق بين تطرف وتشدد الفكر وبين تطرف السلاح *
> *فهمتنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> ...


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اليوم.. الأقباط ينظمون مظاهرات الغضب فى 6 محافظات ومسيرة حاشدة أمام ماسبيرو !!!!*

يعنى ايه ارد عليك باساله انا بقولك دلوقتى مين اللى بدا الضرب ومن خلاله هيتحدد كله حاجه 

لان لو الجيش هو اللى ضرب المتظاهرين فى مظاهره سلميه يبقى اكيد هو اللى غلطان

ولو الناس هى اللى كانت عايزه تقتحم مبنى الاذاعه والتلفزيون على حسب الكلام التانى والناس ضربت فى الجيش يبقى اكيد هما اللى غلطوا 

وانت كمسيحى ليه امبارح منزلتش معاهم فى المطالب دى مش شايف ان ده حقك ؟



Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخى الجاحد الطرد عندنا مش بالمزاج ولا هو استعراض سلطه وعضلات *
> *ف قوانيين بتحكمنا وضماير بتملى علينا نعمل ايه *
> *المهم مش من اداب الحوار انى اسألك اسئله ترد عليا باسئله تانيه بعيده عن اسئلتى *
> *رد عليا الاول وهرد عليك متخافش مش هتجاهل كلامك *


----------



## الجاحد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

لو سمحتم انا هقوم اتغدا وهروح مشوار مش هياخد وقت طويل هكون وصلت بس والله ضرورى 


وبجد الحوار ابتدا يبقى جميل جداا 
ويا نانسى متزعليش اذا كنت حاد شويه فى كلامى 
بخصوص السخريه انا بس كان قصدى انا احنا بنتكلم جدا شويه 

BrB​


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى انت حصرت ظلم المسيحى كله ف نظام سياسى فاسد ؟؟*
> *اعتقد انك محتاج تراجع افكارك شويه (thanks for ur Advise)*
> *محتاج تحكم ضميرك الانسانى *
> *انصحك علشان تتعرف ع الوضع اكتر انك تروح موقع اليوم السابع وتقرا تعليقات شباب المسلمين ع الاحداث وتعال تانى وسمعنى رأيك*


اولا:مطالب حضرتك اللى قريتها بتقول كدا لان لو فى قانون بيطبق على المصرى اى كان عندما يخطىء لانتهت الازمه من زمان وده جوهر حل القضيه ومين اللى كان بيسن القوانيين وبيطبقها انتى عارفه ... اوك  اما عن تعليقات شباب اليوم السابع والله ياختى المتعصبين موجوديين فى كل مكان ومن كل الاطراف  + ان فى روايات كثيره للاحداث و عندما تذداد الضبابيه يذداد التعصب .


----------



## Mahmoud Abaky (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Mahmoud Abaky قال:


> اولا:مطالب حضرتك اللى قريتها بتقول كدا لان لو فى قانون بيطبق على المصرى اى كان عندما يخطىء لانتهت الازمه من زمان وده جوهر حل القضيه ومين اللى كان بيسن القوانيين وبيطبقها انتى عارفه ... اوك اما عن تعليقات شباب اليوم السابع والله ياختى المتعصبين موجوديين فى كل مكان ومن كل الاطراف + ان فى روايات كثيره للاحداث و عندما تذداد الضبابيه يذداد التعصب .


 مع العلم اننى لست مع التعصب او ادافع هؤلاء المتعصبين فالتعصب يدل ع جهل كبير .


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2011)

من المسيحيين إلى المجلس:
مرحبًا بكم في القائمة ​في عهد جمال عبد الناصر جاء اليه البابا كيرلس ليطلب منه تصريح لبناء كنيسة فرفض ونهره بشدة ....
في نفس ليل هذا اليوم مرض ابنه بشدة وجاوه البابا كيرلس وشفاه من مرضه ...
في التاسع من سبتمبر 1981...أصدر السادات قرار التحفظ على البابا والقساوسة...
في السادس من أكتوبر 1981....قُتِل السادات...بعد 28 يومًا....
في الأول من يناير 2011....تواطأ العادلي بشكل أو بآخر في استشهاد 24 قبطيًا...
... في الثامن والعشرين من يناير...اختفت وزارة الداخلية بأكملها رغم فوتها....أيضًا بعد 28 يومًا...
وفي أربعين الشهداء......ذهب الرئيس مبارك نفسه إلى غير رجعة...
من الأقباط إلى المجلس:مرحبًا بكم في القائمة ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> من المسيحيين إلى المجلس:
> مرحبًا بكم في القائمة ​في عهد جمال عبد الناصر جاء اليه البابا كيرلس ليطلب منه تصريح لبناء كنيسة فرفض ونهره بشدة....
> في نفس ليل هذا اليوم مرض ابنه بشدة وجاوه البابا كيرلس وشفاه من مرضه...
> في التاسع من سبتمبر 1981...أصدر السادات قرار التحفظ على البابا والقساوسة...
> ...



التحذير دا موجهه لكل انسان بيفكر مجرد تفكير
اننا ضعفاء ومالناش حد يدافع عنا
مش للجيش ولا السلفيين ولا الاخوان بس

بنقول للكل افتكروا حصل ايه في العصور السابقه 

*واحـــــــــــــــــــــــــذروا غضـــــــب اللـــــــــــــــــــــه*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الى كل الداخلين فى النقاش شغل الاطفال وحوارات الاطفال بتاعت الانكار واللف والدوران مش هرد عليها *
*مفهوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اااه قصدك العسكور المخضوض ده*
> *لا يا شيخ حرام عليك ده كان عمال يترعش ويتنفض وزى ما يكون اسمالله عليه عنده زغطه لا قدر الله*
> *شكلك هتتعبنى معاك بقى ومضطره انزل بنفسى ادور ع التلات جثث المجهولين دول *


خودينى معاكى يا دونا ادور انا كمان


----------



## Genius Man (10 أكتوبر 2011)

الحوار اخد منحني اخر خالص خلاص اسيبكم بقا لانى مش هقدر اتحاور 

اسف يااختي دونا 

لكن الاخت نانسي مش سامحه لحد انه يقول ع الاقل تعليق 

للعلم انا دخلت اترحم لشهدائكم لكن الاخت نانسي غير مرحبه بيا فشكرا ليكي يااختي نانسي على اوةاجب الضيافه الجميل دا ( انا حاسس انى اخدت صفعة او قلم على وجهي من كلامك المجرح دا )

تسلمي


----------



## legendary man (11 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> من المسيحيين إلى المجلس:
> مرحبًا بكم في القائمة ​في عهد جمال عبد الناصر جاء اليه البابا كيرلس ليطلب منه تصريح لبناء كنيسة فرفض ونهره بشدة....
> في نفس ليل هذا اليوم مرض ابنه بشدة وجاوه البابا كيرلس وشفاه من مرضه...
> 
> ...



بس سوال اتت تقصد احداث كلها من تدبير اليهود كدليل على انتقام الاله

هل هذا هو الانتقام المقصود عندك ولا ايه الوضع !


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*سبق ونبهنا اى رد مسلم مستفز ف اى موضوع يخص الحدث الاخير هيتم التعامل معاه بشده 
الاخlegendary man اللى شارك من شويه وفسر الامر بمزاجه وان كل اللى حصل هو اعتداء ع الجيش من الاقباط الهمج 
وضميره سمحله يغفل عدد شهدائنا ومصابينا واتكلم عن حرق المدرعات 
احب اقوله لا والف لا دم القبطى مش رخيص وبكره تفهموا ده كويس
والردود الجميله اللى بتتكلم عليها ده لانك مشوفتش مشاركات الشماته والشتيمه والتمنيات الجميله باننا نحصلهم قبل ما تتحذف فمتتكلمش ف اللى تجهله علشان شكلك ميبقاش وحش
العقل والمنطق اللى بتتكلم عنه ده ميلزمناش ف اى شىء واحتفظ بيه لنفسك​*


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2011)

[legendary man]
ممكن سؤال بايخ بجد 
هل انت مقتنع ان اليهود قتلوا السادات ولا عبود وطارق الزمر ؟؟؟
بلااااااااش دى  هى اللى ضغطت على مبارك علشان يتنحى والناس تعتبر ان الثورة نجحت ؟؟؟؟
بلاااااااااااااااش دول  
هل انت وكل من فى الموضوع اللى متهمين الاقباط السلميين انهم جايين باسلحه بيضا ومولتوف واسلحه ناريه هيجوا ومعاهم عائلاتهم  هل دة منطقى ؟؟؟ 
طيب بالنسبه للفيديو ده تفتكر الناس اللى بتجرى من العساكر فى بدايه الهجوم على الاقباط بيجروا منهم علشان يضربوهم ؟؟؟ 
[YOUTUBE]aXQzObqvg8k[/YOUTUBE]

اقولك حاجة حلوة بجد وهتبسطك انت وكل المسلمين 
اللى يصدق خرافات الاسلام  سهل جدا يصدق اى خرافات من المجلس العسكرى وممكن كمان يكدب عينيه وميشوفش  غير اللى نفسه يشوفه


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2011)

legendary man قال:


> شوف تصريحات المجمع المقدس لتانى مرة !
> شوف الفيديو لاول مرة !!!
> 
> بالنسبه للسادات ....فاكيد طبعا اليهود كانوا لازم يجيبوا يهود يقتلوا الساادات !
> ...


اقولك حاجة بجد وبكل امانه انت موهوم بشكل مبالغ فيه 
لا تعرف حاجة عن امريكا 
ولا تعرف تاريخ 
ولا  تفكر بالمنطق 
مجرد حمار ( عذرا للحمار ) يحمل اسفار 
اهم حاجة ان الاسلام العظيم قالك حاجات عن كل حاجة 
صح ولا غلط مش مهم المهم انه قال 
هنسيب بقى الموضوع كله ونمسك فى اسلامك العظيم 
نرجع بقى لمرجوعنا علشان انا مش بحب الف وادور فى كتير من المواضيع
احنا بنتكلم عن احداث امبارح اللى انت مجبتش  سيرتها  واللى كتير منكم بيلفوا ويدوروا ويدوروا على اى مخرج لغايه ما وصلنا هو مين البادى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فانا جيبتلك فيديو بيقول  ان الجيش ابتدى بالضرب 
عندك اى حاجة تقولها فى النقطة دى اهلا وسهلا معندكش اصبر تدور على حجة جديدة تدارى بيها سفالة اسلامك المتمسله فى افعال الجيش الاسلامى
بس تفتكر لو عرفت تدارى ديه هتدارى اللى قبلها واللى قبلها واللى قبلها ومن 1400 سنة 
عاوز اقولك ان اسلامك هتك عرضه  على صفحات المنتدى دون ان ينطق احد المسلمين بجواب شافى عن اى شئ 
مجرد محاولات فصدمات فهروب 
وده هيتكرر فى احداث ماسبيرو 
اوعدك


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> للاسف فى ناس مسيحيين بسطاء مش متخيلين او مش قادرين يتصوروا ان الكنيسه مخترقه فى قطاعات عديده
> 
> وفى ناس بتردد كلام حافظاه وخلاص وتتهم المسلمين انهم مبيهموش ومتخلفين ومنغلقين وهلمجر
> 
> ...


كلام بلا دليل او منطق حتى 
مقولتلناش رايك فى احداث امبارح 
ولا انت  متخيل انها اجندات مظاهرات ومسيرات وكدة
تكونش انت عمر سليمان المنتدى


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2011)

Genius Man قال:


> فشكرا ليكي يااختي نانسي على اوةاجب الضيافه الجميل دا ( انا حاسس انى اخدت صفعة او قلم على وجهي من كلامك المجرح دا )
> 
> تسلمي


 
*العفو ابقى تعالى كل يوم ,هو انا كلمتك ياسيدى الفاضل ؟ ولا اصلا اقصدك انت كشخص انا اساسا مش اعرفك علشان اضايقك شخصيا انا استفزنى اللف والدوران والنفاق لكن انت شخصيا اهلا ومرحبا بيك وشرفت لكن تلف وتدور لا هنوقفلك , انا بقولكم كلكم اتكلمو بالعقل وبلاش الاستفزاز ولعبة الانكار اللى ليكو 1400 سنة بتلعبوها وتكدبوا وتنافقوا على روحكو وعلى غيركو *

*اخدت صفعة ونفسيتك اتجرحت اوى من مجرد كلام قولته ولم اوجهه ليك شخصيا ؟ واحنا على كده مش لينا مليون سنة بناخد صفعات منكو ؟؟؟؟؟؟ امال احنا نقول ايه اذا كنت انت اتجرحت من شوية كلام *
*فوقوا الارض مش ليكو انتوا لوحدوكو ,اتعلمو تتعايشوا مع الاخر وتحترموه*
*ياسلام ,شوف المسلم لما يتمسكن ,انتوا هتعملو التقية هنا علينا ولا ايه ؟ ولا متعرفش ايه هى التقية ؟؟؟؟؟*
*قال ضربنى وبكى وسبقنى واشتكى ,اللى اختشو ماتو فعلا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا بعد ما رأيته من المسلمين متحجرى  القلوب والذى لم يكلف احدهم خاطره بكلمة تعزيه من اجل شهدائنا 
اللذين لم يكن أحدهم بلطجى يهدد أمنه ولا هو جاسوس يهدد أمان بلده
كان كل شخص فيهم هو رب اسره أو شاب قد يكون زميله ف الجامعه
لم يحترم أى مسلم مشاعرنا ..لم يستمع اى مسلم لصوت ضميره والسبب معروف
الكراهيه الغير مبرره داخل قلوب المسلمين فاقت كل الحدود 
عدم القبول لشريك الوطن أصبحت كالخبر العاجل الجميع يتسابق لاعلانه ونقله
ما رأيته هنا وف عدة مواقع أخرى يجعلنى بكل فخر افخر بمسيحيتى الراقيه المحبه لكل أنواع وفئات البشر
ليت مسيحى كان يسمحلى للحظات اتمتع باعلان كراهيتى لكم ولكنه وصانى أن احبكم وانتم اعدائى
ليست وصيه مثل وصية كتابكوا بنا والتى تنفذوها حرفياً بكل حرفيه واتقان 
لا انها وصية صفه يطلق عليها المحبه لا تعوا عنها شيئاً
يؤسفنى جداااا صدمتى فيكوا يا مسلمين ويؤسفنى اكثر صدمتى ف نفسى وف معتقداتى طوال السنوات الماضيه 
ف مسلمين طفولتى رغم انى لم ارى منهم ما يسىء الا ان عالم النت يكشف اكثر الحقائق المختبئه داخل الصدور
سأعيش حياتى اتجنب ان اعامل احدكم ..اعدكم بالا اكرهكم أو ع الاقل سأحاول لارضاء مسيحى
القلب ملىء بالمراره وجرحه لن يشفى ومع ذلك صلواتى لاجل كل شخص فيكم فأنتم أولا واخيراً اناس مخدوعه ومساقه بلا ادنى وعى فعقولكم مبرمجه ع كراهيتنا وعدائنا فاستمروا وهنيئاً لنا بالسما ع الاقل لن تطولونا هناك
فمن شب ع شىء شاب عليه وانتم شببتم ع كراهيتنا فمن الطبيعى الا تروا دمائنا المساله ع الارض هى دماء بشريه تستحق الحزن والنحيب ولكلمات التعزيه
كلمه اخيره هقولها ربنا يسامحكم ويهديكم ويزيح الغشاوه عن عنيكم لتعود لكم انسانيتكم المفقوده
سلام المسيح الذى نحتاجه يعم ع حياة الجميع مسلم ومسيحى
اسمحولى بغلق الموضوع لانه بلا فائده فما ف القلوب سيظل موجود لحين اشعار اخر
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

